# Blue Dream



## 1252life (Jun 16, 2008)

hello fellow stoners,
i recently picked up some blue dream from the pharmacy. It was very tasty, smelled delicious, clean high and smooth hits. Blue dream is one of my new top favorite strains.

Has anyone else ran into blue dream? if so how did you like it?

is anyone growing blue dream? please if so let me see your beautiful females!!!


----------



## greatdayn19 (Jun 16, 2008)

i just had two eigths of that from different pharmacies in oarnge county.. The genetics are haze crossed with blueberry. Its deffinately one of the best sativas ive had.. Where did u get it, and if you hear of any clones available let me know..


----------



## 1252life (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm up here in L.A. and there is a pharmacy i have been going to for a few years. recently they have got this strain a couple times and I fell in love with it. never seen or heard of any clones, I don't grow, just smoke. I also got some blue moonshine. very sweet.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 21, 2008)

yes you need too check DJ shorts they have the blue moonshine and sweet blue


----------



## edux10 (Jun 21, 2008)

I just had some outdoor blue dream supposidly. It tasted like trainwreck to me though


----------



## sdriding (Jun 27, 2008)

i just tried some blue dream tonight. 1 bowl and i was floating. then we smoked master kush in a grape swish (great taste). and i just vaped some jedi, that stuff tastes excellent as well

geez what a night haha. snoop dogg concert tomorrow so i gotta do even better!


----------



## tree king (Jun 27, 2008)

does anyone sell seeds of blue dream?


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes I have seen seeds online at a few places, I'll see if I can find a link or two forgot the breeder. Yes this is a VERY tasty strain, I really like blue strains even better than the taste of purples. Try Blue Dragon if you ever run across it, nice energetic high with that unique blue taste.


----------



## sdriding (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah its really all about the blue. after i do this quick auto akxkush grow for my 1st im going to buy some blueberry seeds and do it right. the taste plays such a big part in smoking


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 2, 2008)

of course taste plays a big part cuz i sure as hell dont enjoy smokin good tasting bud even if it gets u high as fuck. probly dont taste goood cuz it wasnt flushed or cured properly......i had some white rhino a month ago and it tasted kinda like they way manure smelled my first experience of white rhino wasnt what i thought it was gonna be....


----------



## Lumburn (Dec 5, 2008)

My Pharm last had some "blue Balls" then The "blue Dream" Love them both ! the Blue dream makes my mind go a little to fast !ha ! but agreat stuff, burned a bowl as I typed this with some Train wreck Kif on it to balance it out !!


----------



## Dankwise (Dec 5, 2008)

my buddies have recently fell in love with the blue dream, my favorite club in oarnge county has had a bunch of it lately along with bluebonic, ive been searching for this clone forever, but i found some green crack clones so im not to depressed


----------



## sdriding (Dec 8, 2008)

for the guy a couple posts back no you cant get seeds for it. although some company has Blue Haze which is probably about the same, if not identical. DJs shit finally came back in stock on the doctors site so i ordered the true blue so i can get the more sativa high. im fuckin stoked.


----------



## mount vernon (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey fans of the blue dream strain! ...... if You are looking for true blue dream, then check out *mount vernon natural apothecary!!! *_They are based out of riverside county ... but more importantly (blue dream = 445.48 plus tax per oz. (all the way down to the 8th they will deliver)_

_*Also OG Kush is in the house !!!!! *( 64.97 plus tax per 8th)_

*Mount Vernon Natural Apothecary*

_www.mvna.webs.com_


----------



## ta2drvn (Dec 17, 2008)

mount vernon said:


> Hey fans of the blue dream strain! ...... if You are looking for true blue dream, then check out *mount vernon natural apothecary!!! *_They are based out of riverside county ... but more importantly (blue dream = 445.48 plus tax per oz. (all the way down to the 8th they will deliver)_
> 
> _*Also OG Kush is in the house !!!!! *( 64.97 plus tax per 8th)_
> 
> ...



WOW really!! such a non-special price!! welcome to the site  we love spam all over this site. If you want to promote your delivery service, there is a section called 'medical marijuana' and you will probably get better responses and more people actually looking at your spam... um I mean information. 

OH yeah... OG Kush.... is a Hybrid, you might want to change the description on your site menu it might help you look a like you know a little more about the herb you sell. Lot's of good info on this site that could help you with descriptions of the herbs you sell... if you take the time to run a search.


----------



## mount vernon (Dec 17, 2008)

kush is hybrid now, thank you! what do you suggest for the blue dream?


----------



## rastaman42010 (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry to inform you guys but the true blue dream is only available in clone form and it is a very hoarded strain. I happen to have six clones right now that have just rooted. i had to drive 12 hours to get them but it is well worth it. It is a cross of DJ shorts blueberry and a strong haze. I will post some pics as soon as they are big enough for everyone to tell what they are. My advice is to check out some of the clinics around lake forest in about 3 months. I can't tell you exactly you will have to find it for yourself, kinda like a scavenger hunt but that specific clinic is run by a close friend of mine who i will be giving clones to. Maybe if you are lucky or you happen to know this guy you might be able to get him to come off of a few. That all depends on your determination to obtain this magnificent strain. until next time, yast denotes. Rastafari


----------



## Dankwise (Dec 18, 2008)

i found some bomb looking seeds from seedism seeds, its called neville berry, nevilles haze crossed with the dutch passion bluebery im guesing


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 20, 2008)

im about to flower a blue dream clone i picked have not smoked any though well see in 9 or 10 weeks.


----------



## sdriding (Dec 23, 2008)

my true blueberry seeds never came, sucks so much...... i guess i'll be looking to get blue dream now if its a dj short cross


----------



## kornkid44200 (Dec 25, 2008)

damnit rasta man i just smoked blue dream this week and you already got clones of that too!? tell me your somehow bringin those genetics back to allgood too? i loved the smoke of the blue dream tho, reminded me of blue berry in taste and super silver haze in high. 
enjoy that purple rom you got goin too buddddy. im sure you will.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 29, 2008)

ive been smoking some blue dream and 91 so cal all week! merry xmas and a happy new year!


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 29, 2008)

i want blue dream cutting!!! i get that shit all the time at the club
its so so danky!


----------



## chefjdogg (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got 2 grams from the OCIC down here in south orange county. First let me say i'm not new to this strain, i saw it 1st about 5 yrs ago and since then my neighbor brings in about 5lbs a month from humboldt all nice top colas covered in thin layer of white trichs, smells fruity sweet and sorta dense. An eigth is like two bic lighter's side by side in size. 
Anyway last night i came across the nicest grown dream ever at the OCIC co-op. whoever grew it is a master imho. It's basically bright orange, lights green and 90% pure white, it's super soft and almost fluffy but still a little dense to the touch and just SWOLLEN with resin (makes it look sexy). The house reeks and the taste is out of this world. I'm not a sativa fan but when it's like this it's just amazing.


----------



## cali2 (Jan 6, 2009)

The blue dream yeilds great too. Shit is dank.


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah go blue dream high times feb. 09 center fold!! lol got mine today

i love blue dreams smokes so bombieee and sweet sensi smell 
get an 1/8 at ashmoon for $45


----------



## MasterKiffen (Jan 18, 2009)

I had what I was told was blue dream from a shop in the SFV. It tasted somewhat like bluberry haze, and had a really strong sativa feel to it. As I was thinking to myself what a good bowl it was I looked down and noticed a large seed in my bowl. 

Seed sprouted 1 week ago. 

Lets hope I can make her shine.


----------



## Fame (Jan 19, 2009)

blue dream one of my favorite buds,
love it


----------



## chefjdogg (Jan 23, 2009)

i love the really soft small budded stinky covered in trichomes blue dream. not the dense eigth per nug stuff. i can get both and now i'm really starting to see what i like.


----------



## TomAce82 (Jan 31, 2009)

My blue dream just went to flowering yesterday.


----------



## usmale365 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes I just got blue dream. Is it sativa or a cross.


----------



## D4rKeN (Feb 23, 2009)

my buddy went to orange county and picked me up a rainbow ounce 4 bomb strains a quarter of blue dream,a quarter of green crack,quarter of bubbleberry,and a quarter of trainwreck best ounce i ever had lol


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 25, 2009)

yea that blue dream is the shit one of the cleanest highs i've had..check out my pics i got one growing right now and i noticed ppl not really knowin what blue dream is..its actually 60%sativa White widow and 40%indica Blueberry kush


----------



## bicycle racer (Feb 26, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> yea that blue dream is the shit one of the cleanest highs i've had..check out my pics i got one growing right now and i noticed ppl not really knowin what blue dream is..its actually 60%sativa White widow and 40%indica Blueberry kush


 from what i have read in the cannabible blue dream is blueberry crossed with a haze.


----------



## jsgrwn (Feb 26, 2009)

i got blue dream, just got it. still just a project. i cant wait to see how it yields.


----------



## bicycle racer (Feb 26, 2009)

you should be pleased i injured the root ball of a blue dream clone and it still yielded well. i will be harvesting soon it seems it is a good plant. normally im not a fan of sativa dominant plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2009)

ive got blue dream on lock all day thats all i mess with


----------



## rensanceman (Apr 9, 2009)

not growing but just sampled some from dispensary very light, not near a haze ornl = haze or any other good sativa. I grow better than what is offered at the stores.


----------



## rensanceman (Apr 9, 2009)

bot from delta 9 in carson ca. i thought it to be light. as a sativa fan, i thought this to be light. i have grown haze and ja. herer which are primo stash much more complex, with good taste and smell. i believe that the dispensary grass is grown under lights whereas i grow outdoors which i believe causes mightier grass.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 9, 2009)

1252life said:


> hello fellow stoners,
> i recently picked up some blue dream from the pharmacy. It was very tasty, smelled delicious, clean high and smooth hits. Blue dream is one of my new top favorite strains.
> 
> Has anyone else ran into blue dream? if so how did you like it?
> ...


 Picked up some blue dream from the vapor room in San Fransisco and absolutely loved it - one of my roomates and my new favorites. Very floral tasting and smelling with a clean high like you said. Uppity but at the same time quite strong. Anyone by chance know the seed company that carries this?


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 10, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> from what i have read in the cannabible blue dream is blueberry crossed with a haze.


you are correct...and FYI everyone, it roots super fast. cuttings to rooted(roots coming all the way out) clones in 5 days


----------



## le' rukkus (Apr 15, 2009)

rastaman42010 said:


> sorry to inform you guys but the true blue dream is only available in clone form and it is a very hoarded strain. I happen to have six clones right now that have just rooted. i had to drive 12 hours to get them but it is well worth it. It is a cross of DJ shorts blueberry and a strong haze. I will post some pics as soon as they are big enough for everyone to tell what they are. My advice is to check out some of the clinics around lake forest in about 3 months. I can't tell you exactly you will have to find it for yourself, kinda like a scavenger hunt but that specific clinic is run by a close friend of mine who i will be giving clones to. Maybe if you are lucky or you happen to know this guy you might be able to get him to come off of a few. That all depends on your determination to obtain this magnificent strain. until next time, yast denotes. Rastafari


 
hahah sweeeet. im stoked cus i happen to have came upon 2 clones (1 died cus it had an infection from bad cloning) of blue dream and the one that survived is beautiful and 1 1/2 weeks into flowering.. check it..


----------



## le' rukkus (Apr 15, 2009)

oh andd this pic..






dang im thinkin i should clone this seein how rare it is... i seroiusly just got like 40 dragons breath seeds so i dont really need to but the bud seems like an amazing strain so i think ima go gettin some cloning gel!


----------



## le' rukkus (Apr 15, 2009)

any blue dream flowering tips?


ps. anyone hear anythin good about dragons breath?


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah looks just like mine thin sativa leaves happy growing.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 18, 2009)

i love blue dream its the shiittt this is my blue dream..i got her on feb 2nd and im now 45days into flower..she's 4ft tall with i'd say a half pound on her maybe more


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2009)

i never cloned mine sadly as its a great sativa. but i did make fem seed of pre1998 bubba kush crossed to blue dream. any blue bubba anyone or maybe bubba dream lol should be good though.


----------



## white boy smurf (May 2, 2009)

I just recently picked up a quarter of the blue dreams, and happened to stumble across 2 small little seeds. Im wondering if this strain is stable, as in if i happen to get a Male and female from the seeds and cross them will the product seeds be true blue dream and not some crazy F2's? also heres a pic of the crop!


----------



## frmrboi (May 2, 2009)

white boy smurf said:


> will the product seeds be true blue dream and not some crazy F2's? also heres a pic of the crop!


most likely they're from a hermi male pollination and will be feminized F1 .

Anyways, all you Blue Dream lovers, here's my version of it that I bought 3 years ago, my first seeds I ever bought, and still the most potent weed I've ever smoked.
http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=122


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (May 2, 2009)

I picked up a quad of Blue Dream a couple months ago, and, just like everyone else has said, its fucking unbelievable, super soaring high, and its funny cuz I remember telling my dealer I wanted an indica, then he just gave me the blue dream, I smoked it and realized it definitly wasnt an indica, but I was so fuckin stoned from this sativa I didnt care!


----------



## bicycle racer (May 2, 2009)

its an odd strain as the growth is very sativa but half its genetics are blueberry which is indica dominant anyways its 1 of the few plants that yield well while producing quality at the same time.


----------



## straitballer17 (Jun 3, 2009)

yea im growin it rite now it does very good out or indoor ill have pic up soon


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 3, 2009)

best sativa dom plant i have grown and a favorite of mine.


----------



## northern cali (Jun 3, 2009)

i'm growing right now two it grows fast and tall check it out in the indoor forum i have pics i have been veggin for 4 weeks just started to flower it and it if fucking HUGE after 4 weeks of veggin its over 40 inches tall...


----------



## kremnon (Jun 3, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> yea that blue dream is the shit one of the cleanest highs i've had..check out my pics i got one growing right now and i noticed ppl not really knowin what blue dream is..its actually 60%sativa White widow and 40%indica Blueberry kush


dude whe di u get ur info at man blue dream is a Santa Cruz haze x dj short Blueberry.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah it is a haze/blueberry cross


----------



## grizler (Jun 5, 2009)

I am just finishing up an 1/8 I picked up from a local dispensary in Venice. Favorite strain by far. Even had an argument with my girl on the phone, kept my cool and laughed the entire time. Even she didn't get mad that I was laughing about the situation. Other than that, keeps me really wired, like I'm living a scene from some psychedelic movie. The wall said it's a hybrid, but definitely strong on the sativa side. If you're reading this to see if you want to try, this is obviously a definite YES! Enjoy!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah sativa dom for sure i agree but not anxiety producing at all a good mix of indica sativa features.


----------



## whoda (Jun 10, 2009)

Peace in Medicine in Sebastopol,CA had Blue Dream clones and buds there as recently as Sunday. 
In case anyone was looking.


----------



## tokerbeast (Jun 19, 2009)

hey man,whats up, blue dream is one of the best highs i have had,i have one of my many females as blue dream and so far so good


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 19, 2009)

i would love to visit sebastopol cali not for the blue dream it just sounds nice wheres that?


----------



## bob+marley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ive gotten blue dream about a year ago now. being in vegas, we dont get as much variety as you all in Cali and other place of mass production. but anyways AMAZING buds. all bigger than a golf ball and just heavenly smelling.


----------



## trapper (Jun 23, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> most likely they're from a hermi male pollination and will be feminized F1 .
> 
> Anyways, all you Blue Dream lovers, here's my version of it that I bought 3 years ago, my first seeds I ever bought, and still the most potent weed I've ever smoked.
> http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=122


did you find the blaze a sativa high,the pic look like indica leaves,mind you only one pic.how long did it take to grow and what did it yield like,i want to grow some genetics with DJ in them.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 24, 2009)

my blue dream clone i grew had very slender sativa fan leaves. i crossed it to pre98 bubba kush which im growing now looks to be a good hybrid. i unfortunately did not clone my blue dream so i no longer have the original.


----------



## trapper (Jun 24, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> my blue dream clone i grew had very slender sativa fan leaves. i crossed it to pre98 bubba kush which im growing now looks to be a good hybrid. i unfortunately did not clone my blue dream so i no longer have the original.


i wonder how close the blaze is too blue dream.blaze does not appear to have the slender leaves of the bluedream.


----------



## jonnyboi21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ya dude im tryin to grow 5 plants of blue dream dank strian loved it the first toke i took but u think u can give me sum help growing wise plzz i need some q to be answered thx.stay high jkidd


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 27, 2009)

im not familiar with the strain 'blaze' what is its make up? jonniboi21 what questions did you have about growing blue dream? its a pretty easy plant yields well mine was soil grown indoors with a mix of organic and inorganic ferts. be careful not to over fert it. its a good plant i injured the root ball on mine when transplanting and it still produced well i wish i still had it. my bubba/blue dream cross is showing the same vigor so no big deal. i will find another blue dream cut eventually.


----------



## chadbomb (Jun 28, 2009)

helll ya i ran into this beautiful 100% sativa.... i was 
lucky enough to have the privlidge of buying 2 clones,..
they are now nice ladies ...id be happy to send pics
just find me im allways in here.
b.d. is one of the best ive ever smoked it takes a
sertin type o weed to make this old stoner paranoid...
(it did)...all i think needs to be said ...


chadbomb


----------



## northern cali (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a couple blue dreams in flowering right now if anyone has grown it did it take the 12 weeks of flowering i also cut 4 clones off of it. it is a great sativa strain


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2009)

Hah, ok now I'm researching the Blue Dream I just picked up. This stuff sounds like it'll kick my ass. Maybe if I just smoke a little it won't send me over the edge. I think I'll try. The buds are very tight and firm, tightly packed. Smells great. Here's some pics.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 1, 2009)

i dont smoke in the morning usually but today i vaped some blue dream before riding all day. it gave me a nice positive high and i never ever noticed a burn out from it just another reason why i like this strain.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jul 4, 2009)

i just harvested my BD a week or so ago. wow, what a great bud. nice yield, covered in trichs. the stone is great for muscle pain and it lasts for hours and hours. i woke up hungover on weed after just two bowls. blew my mind, i wasnt expecting this. this will be one of my main strains now. great meds.


----------



## jberry (Jul 7, 2009)

northern cali said:


> I have a couple blue dreams in flowering right now if anyone has grown it did it take the 12 weeks of flowering i also cut 4 clones off of it. it is a great sativa strain



Blue dream has a 56 day (8 week) flowering time... Under optimal conditions it can easily be ready by day 50... give or take a day or two.
start checking the trichs around week 6 1/2 or 7.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 8, 2009)

no thats not correct if you have the real blue dream cut going around cali it is half haze remember its a 9 to 10 week strain. i have grown 7 week strains there normally pure or close to pure indicas.


----------



## jberry (Jul 9, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> no thats not correct if you have the real blue dream cut going around cali it is half haze remember its a 9 to 10 week strain. i have grown 7 week strains there normally pure or close to pure indicas.


YES bicycleman, I AM correct. I without a doubt have the REAL blue dream. And as I stated b4... 
under OPTIMAL conditions it can be ready as early as 7 weeks (meaning starting to show amber trichs), 
under good conditions... 8 weeks... 

If yours took 9-10 weeks to finish its probably cuz one or several things went wrong with your grow... ( like a damaged root ball ect...)

Even when I've seen cuttings at at the clubs, it's advertised as a 56 day flower time... but regardless of that...

1.) I'm speaking from actual long term experience with blue dream ...

2.)And your giving advice and calling people out when you admit yourself to only having 1 plant of it, 1 time and damaging the root ball...

Wat up wit dat ??


----------



## jsgrwn (Jul 11, 2009)

i let mine go 9+ weeks, it started to dreadlock which is nice and got very solid in the last 2 weeks. i would say 9 even 10 weeks is the way to go.


----------



## jberry (Jul 11, 2009)

okay well maybe i should explain myself...
if i were growing in a closet with 4 plants MAYBE i would let them go 60 days to try to add on weight and maybe wait for a higher percentage of trichs to turn... 

but ive tried A LOT of experiments with the dream and my goal is to get the most yield PER YEAR and to do that... a lil over 7 weeks does best. 

i guess it depends on yer set up... i remember back in the day i would let my few plants go as long as possible trying to get the most of it.

the math has been done... check it out: 

on a 7 week cycle the room cost a average $100.00 per day (hard to believe right) and profits $300.00 per day (good deal right).

here's the problem : when the cycle is lengthened to 8, 9, 10 + weeks it will continue to cost $100.00 a day but will not continue to average the $300.00 a day profit due to growth slowing too much...the longer i let it go the more profit i lose even if the yield went up slightly.
basicly I've done my home work.
the reason I think the dream is so good is bcuz of its fast flowering time and yield and A+ quality. I personally cant afford to wait for 50/50 trichs or anything crazy like that. The quality is still A+ even when pulled early, lots of people prefere mine over the half amber trich dream cuz the taste and high are better.

also thought I should mention I know 7 other people growing dream, all have been growing it for well over a year some up to three years and I myself have grown it for a long spell and none of us let it go past 56 days.

so if your growing 2 plants under cfl's then let em go 10 weeks otherwise i would sugest staying at the 8 week mark max.


----------



## potroast (Jul 11, 2009)

jberry said:


> ...
> also thought I should mention I know 7 other people growing dream, all have been growing it for well over a year some up to three years and I myself have grown it for a long spell and none of us let it go past 56 days.
> ...



Just because all of you are doing that doesn't make it correct. You all are harvesting too early, before the resins are ripe.

Blue Dream is a sativa-dominant hybrid, and the plant looks like it and the high is certainly sativa like. The Haze that she is crossed with is a 12-14 week ripening time, so no hybrid of that will be finished in 8 weeks.

You said so yourself, you're in it solely for the money, so you are harvesting early.


----------



## trapper (Jul 11, 2009)

jberry said:


> okay well maybe i should explain myself...
> if i were growing in a closet with 4 plants MAYBE i would let them go 60 days to try to add on weight and maybe wait for a higher percentage of trichs to turn...
> 
> but ive tried A LOT of experiments with the dream and my goal is to get the most yield PER YEAR and to do that... a lil over 7 weeks does best.
> ...


if you offer your customers a 10 plus week blue dream and an 8 week blue dream,they will take the 10 plus every time,no?


----------



## jberry (Jul 11, 2009)

potroast said:


> Just because all of you are doing that doesn't make it correct. You all are harvesting too early, before the resins are ripe.
> 
> Blue Dream is a sativa-dominant hybrid, and the plant looks like it and the high is certainly sativa like. The Haze that she is crossed with is a 12-14 week ripening time, so no hybrid of that will be finished in 8 weeks.
> 
> You said so yourself, you're in it solely for the money, so you are harvesting early.


my point is we have all tried longer and shorter flower times and agree that they are done in 8 weeks!! I'm not in it soley for the money but waiting ten weeks is definatly a waste of money and time unless you are growing outside or on a very small scale. 

I HAVE AMBER TRICHS AT 8 WEEKS... PERIOD, THATS ALL IM SAYING! If I went ten weeks all my trichs would turn amber and the weed looks tired and spent.

i like to harvest before a lot of trichs turn amber, and a lot of people feel the same way! 
Here's a quote from Jorge Cervantes growers bible :
"Harvest when the majority of trichomes have turned amber FOR A BODY STONE. Pure indica, afgani, and indica dominant strains harvested at this "LATE" point will possess a heavy body, or couchlock stone. HERE'S THE IMPORTANT PART SO PAY ATTENTION)... Waiting to harvest pure sativa and SATIVA-DOMINANT VARIETIES ( like blue dream ) will NOT take advantage of these strains. Such strains are BEST harvested when resin glands are CLEAR to MILKY colored. !!!!!!

So, according to Jorge Cervantes book... im actually waiting too long since I do wait to start seeing amber trichs on my sativa dominant strain!!!

After 8 weeks by my standard it is done and the benafits of letting it go longer are not justified cost wise nor quality wise. maybe by other peoples standard its not done cuz they want 50/50 amber thrichs? 

let me ask all of you: 
how do you determine when it's ready to harvest?
if i have amber thrichs when i harvest... am i harvesting too early?

you said the haze she is crossed with is 12-14 weeks (WHATS THE NAME OF THE HAZE?) and as far as i knew the haze it was crossed with was of unknown genitics... maybe it was not 100 % haze and didnt have a 12-14 week time? maybe the blue berry was a pheno/genitics with a really short flower time? besides, genitics dont always work excactly how you would expect and regardless everyone seems to agree that that the true exact genitics of blue dream arent known. 

I DIDNT COME HERE TO ARGUE JUST SHARING MY EXPERIENCE AS ARE YOU... OUR EXPERIENCES AND GROWING SITUATIONS OBVIOUSLY ARE DIFFERENT. I never told anyone here that they were "not correct" but everyone feels pretty confident telling me that I am "not correct".
maybe its bcuz i dont have 3 million posts? oh well, i still hope everyone does well, i was just trying to help not change your grow methods. 
grow it for 15 weeks maybe that will be the bomb!!??hehe


----------



## jberry (Jul 11, 2009)

"if you offer your customers a 10 plus week blue dream and an 8 week blue dream,they will take the 10 plus every time,no?"

i dont have customers bcuz i dont sell, but if i did then i believe the customer usually preferes the heady type of high over the couchlock high... so it depends on what you like.
And they surely wouldnt pay a higher price for the stuff grown for two more weeks.=same price for them more money and time for me.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 21, 2009)

Just picked up blue dream clones iat a sac med club. Is anyone currently growing blue dream with a grow jopurnal?


----------



## northern cali (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm growing some it grows really tall i vegged for 4 weeks from clone and it got almost 4 foot tall its in its 7th week of flowering and its over 6 ft tall and looks really good


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn. Ill have to use bushmaster if thats the case.


----------



## jberry (Jul 22, 2009)

I kick mine over to 12/12 when they're about 5-7 inches tall (topped) and they finish around 3 feet tall. 

I've also let them veg until they were 15-18 inches tall and still kept them under 4 feet with a lot of tying down... but it gets crazy crowded, so 5-7 in. is better for me.

my other friends use bushmasters or scrog to keep it check, but just topping it (while in veg stage but after roots are established) works just as well and is the easiest imo.

the vertical growth slows to a stop around the forth week or so in my experience.

i havent started a journal cuz im too sketched-out to post those type of details and pics but i have great success and if you have specific questions, then i'd be happy to share my experience with the strain... it's a super easy plant to grow, so you should be fine.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 22, 2009)

yes my favorite new hybrid i got some of this a couple months before it became a big thing out here in the 818,,,bredrin loved it,,,,waitin for some premium clones now from this lovely new strain any state or city this lovely strain hasent touched yet watch out shes a beut!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 22, 2009)

if you know of a site that carries seeds id love to grow sum


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 22, 2009)

ud love the strain 420 if you havent smoked it i ...wats the word....????i would want all to grow it basically lovely genetics potent as a indica but keeps you wantin to move like a sative fruity and earthy....lovely ishens


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 22, 2009)

oooh sounds like a got 2 try strain but do u know of any site so i could get started


----------



## jberry (Jul 22, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> if you know of a site that carries seeds id love to grow sum


sorry fried420 its clone only, but its freakin everywhere in cali and probably the surrounding states as well.

you can order the strain "blaze" from seed on the web 
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif] (British Columbia Seed Company)[/FONT]... it is a haze/blueberry cross but its definitely not bluedream... might be as close as yer gunna get online. I've never seen blaze in person so i couldnt give any details in that department... 

please share the details if you end up ordering and growing the blaze out.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 22, 2009)

iight sounds good cuz blue berry and haze are 2 of the best strains i smoke on a daily basis


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 22, 2009)

yea u can only get it in clone rite now,,,new strain hasnt really reached a main stream where seed banks are on it,,,,i think its a local strain because when i had it noone knew wat it was and cali is real "hip" to this herb thing...anyone have info on where the strain originates


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 24, 2009)

my favorite strain with sativa influences i plan to cross it to jtr that would be a winner sativa for sure.


----------



## The Members (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got a cpl Dream clones in oakland


----------



## BlueDreamMangoBlueberry (Aug 12, 2009)

Blue Dream originated by local growers in santa cruz california that is where the clones can be found if you know the right people boys.


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 13, 2009)

dont have the clown anymore but its around socal as is everything i did cross it to pre 98 bubba im going to flower that soon.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 14, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i never cloned mine sadly as its a great sativa. but i did make fem seed of pre1998 bubba kush crossed to blue dream. any blue bubba anyone or maybe bubba dream lol should be good though.


wow! I just harvested some deep bubba seeds from a pre 98...but I'd love to do something like that. I have 3 blue dreams that I'm about to take cuttings from. they sure are high sativa looking. the pre 98 is in my flavor top 5....coffffeeeeee kush!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 14, 2009)

BlueDreamMangoBlueberry said:


> Blue Dream originated by local growers in santa cruz california that is where the clones can be found if you know the right people boys.


amstercruz county....the real weed capitol.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 14, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> my favorite strain with sativa influences i plan to cross it to jtr that would be a winner sativa for sure.


is your jtr super lemony? my 'mrs. clean(j.c.2) is the lemoniest thing ever, and when I got the blue dream clones, I was wishing I had a 'MR. clean' to pollinate one. I just think lemon blueberry, if successful, would be a REAL hit! I'm thinking about getting either jtr or more j.c.2 just for a male. mrs. clean is in my all time top 5... if you know of a better sativa, by all means: tell me! I can't wait to try the vanilla puddin' pheno of j.c.2- it's even higher % sativa!


----------



## jsgrwn (Aug 16, 2009)

the lue dream clones from the bay rock, i traded for some and got great results. pulling a nice 3 zips per plant indoors flowering at 24 inches, topping and lollipopping. very high quality bus too, huge calyxs ans tons of crystals. great smell and nearly overwhelming buzz. half a joint and im cool. but 3 zips? great shit, i am in the process of replacing my main strain purple urkle with *BD. i will keep some urkle around but this is too good to let go. *


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 16, 2009)

my jtr has a good bit of lemon flavor but not like ogs do or particularly larry og. it yields real well though i have some fem pollen from a jtr that i will cross to larry og and some others. i will soon be flowering my blue dream/pre 98 bubba kush cross the blue.d should bring up the yield of bubba and the bubba should add some flavor to the mix.


----------



## jberry (Aug 16, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> the lue dream clones from the bay rock, i traded for some and got great results. pulling a nice 3 zips per plant indoors flowering at 24 inches, topping and lollipopping. very high quality bus too, huge calyxs ans tons of crystals. great smell and nearly overwhelming buzz. half a joint and im cool. but 3 zips? great shit, i am in the process of replacing my main strain purple urkle with *BD. i will keep some urkle around but this is too good to let go. *


you swithched over to 12/12 when they were 24" tall?
how tall were they when you harvested?... cuz mine always triple in size.
how many plants per light? and pot size?

if you dont mind me asking that is.

thanks.

- the dream does yield a lot better than the urk, but the urkle is a great smoke! not so great for the grower tho, but still, i love smokin urkle!


----------



## Papi Chingon (Aug 16, 2009)

there is a collective in san diego that has the blue dream clones right now at $12 a pop.


----------



## MajPat (Aug 31, 2009)

1252life said:


> hello fellow stoners,
> i recently picked up some blue dream from the pharmacy. It was very tasty, smelled delicious, clean high and smooth hits. Blue dream is one of my new top favorite strains.
> 
> Has anyone else ran into blue dream? if so how did you like it?
> ...


As a matter of fact I am packing some BLue dream myself growing Chrystal and Papaya though.


----------



## jsgrwn (Sep 2, 2009)

jberry said:


> you swithched over to 12/12 when they were 24" tall?
> how tall were they when you harvested?... cuz mine always triple in size.
> how many plants per light? and pot size?
> 
> ...


well yes they do triple in size when you flower if not pruned. i veg in 1 gallon pots then switch to 5 gallon at flowering. before i trigger flowering i cut the top off and lollipop them (i use the cuttings for clones). this is how i have found the most yield. i have done months of experimenting, and have found this to work best for me, they only get about 4 feet tall and resemble a crown of bud. i throw a tomato cage around them at this point as well.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 2, 2009)

I put mine under at 12 inches and the thing has stretched over 3 ft.! And its still stretching. I'll be bending the top over if it keeps up. But yeah, the thing looks like its going to support some pretty heavy buds.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 3, 2009)

my blue dream pre 98 bubba kush cross is doing well its looking more bubba at the moment either way should be good.


----------



## jberry (Sep 3, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> well yes they do triple in size when you flower if not pruned. i veg in 1 gallon pots then switch to 5 gallon at flowering. before i trigger flowering i cut the top off and lollipop them (i use the cuttings for clones). this is how i have found the most yield. i have done months of experimenting, and have found this to work best for me, they only get about 4 feet tall and resemble a crown of bud. i throw a tomato cage around them at this point as well.


i do everything the same except i top and lollipop a week b4 i put them in 12/12 and i put them in flower around ten to 12 inches tall and im in 2 gallon pots of canna coco, growing s.o.g.
they usually finish 3 feet or under.

r you going heavy on nutes or light? what line of nutes are you using. i found it will be fairly happy with both low or high ec,... the plant looks a bit happier when u use a low ec but yields are better when you go higher. 
you said you did some experimenting, do you have any opinion on blue dreams EC / PH preferance ?


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 8, 2009)

How are you sure its Blue dream that your growing? Blue Dream stretches to at least 3 times the size it was when induced, takes 9-10 weeks to finish and has very long narrow fan leaves. Cannabible3 states that yields can be as large as 2lbs per 1K HPS. And the herb is exquisite. Here is my blue dream at about 18 days in. Resin all over the place. My camera isnt very good at capturing glistening trichomes so enlarge the picture so that you can see it full size to really judge it.

I bought 2 clones from a scaramento med club. made a donor plant out of one and flowered the other.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah looks like blue dream it really looks like a sativa when grown currently i dont have pure blue dream only blue dream i crossed to pre 98 bubba kush so should be a winner but not purely sativa.


----------



## jberry (Sep 8, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> How are you sure its Blue dream that your growing? Blue Dream stretches to at least 3 times the size it was when induced, takes 9-10 weeks to finish and has very long narrow fan leaves. Cannabible3 states that yields can be as large as 2lbs per 1K HPS. And the herb is exquisite. Here is my blue dream at about 18 days in. Resin all over the place. My camera isnt very good at capturing glistening trichomes so enlarge the picture so that you can see it full size to really judge it.
> 
> I bought 2 clones from a scaramento med club. made a donor plant out of one and flowered the other.


i have to agree that starting at 2 feet and ending at 4 feet sounds out of character for bluedream... not saying its not the real thing but mine get pretty tall... but one cycle i hit them with a really high EC the whole time and it stunted their growth in a bad way and they finished a foot shorter than usual. I have ran the blue dream side by side with many well known strains and blue dream always gets biggest nugs by far.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 9, 2009)

BLUE DREAM HAZE is a cross of DJ SHORTS original BLUEBERRY with a stabilized ROMULAN x NEVILLES HAZE male. Clone's are avail in dispensaries from North to South CA/COLORADO SPRINGS CO and a few other places. REG non-fem seeds will be avail 1-01-10 from HUMBOLDT FARMS. DR. VONDANK


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 9, 2009)

I read somewhere BD's sativa dominant genetics come from a california bred strain: santa cruz haze. Seems pretty cool. Havnt a clue about the blueberry genetics.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 9, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I read somewhere BD's sativa dominant genetics come from a california bred strain: santa cruz haze. Seems pretty cool. Havnt a clue about the blueberry genetics.


 You can call it Santa Cruz haze if you want but the haze comes from Neville's HAZE---I crossed in the ROMULAN to shorten the flowering time and increase yield then stabilized the traits I liked and selected a male. It took me 9 months to produce the male I was looking for. I used an original blueberry fem from DJ SHORT(the TRUE BLUEBERRY is very nice as well but I love the flav of the original) I've gotten a good response so far. If you love the BDH then you should also try----BURPLE---it's BDH x THE PURPS. yum---yum


----------



## JeepBeep (Sep 9, 2009)

Blue Dream is pretty tasty a little on the light side for me personally. I dont see it at clinics to often, but my hommie (old dealer) has it almost everytime and it always looks great.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad you liked the taste ----I didn't want to loose any of the BLUE taste but surprised you found it a little light----What do you consider heavy? Have you tried "ORANGE KRUSH"???.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 9, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> You can call it Santa Cruz haze if you want but the haze comes from Neville's HAZE---I crossed in the ROMULAN to shorten the flowering time and increase yield then stabilized the traits I liked and selected a male. It took me 9 months to produce the male I was looking for. I used an original blueberry fem from DJ SHORT(the TRUE BLUEBERRY is very nice as well but I love the flav of the original) I've gotten a good response so far. If you love the BDH then you should also try----BURPLE---it's BDH x THE PURPS. yum---yum


Sorry, theyre 2 different kinds of genetics. I think it suffices to say that santa cruz, known for killer marijuana and its thriving medical community, could be a little more creative with breeding than ordering 2 or 3 packs of seeds, crossing them, then a year later have blue dream.  BD is a uniquely californian strain. Its clone only. Santa cruz haze isnt neville's haze, period.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint you but that's what "BLUE DREAM HAZE" is---And it didn't come from SANTA CRUZ!!!. It took almost 2 years(9 months just for the male selection).


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 9, 2009)

OH, sorry. We're talking about 2 toatally different strains.


----------



## nappyroots21 (Sep 9, 2009)

aww blue dream my favorite


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 9, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> OH, sorry. We're talking about 2 toatally different strains.


 No problem---Those pics of your look very similar to my BDH strain ----sat growth pattern--long thin leaves with a flowering time of 63 days--all stems have to be staked-up in weeks 5 to 6.


----------



## jberry (Sep 9, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> You can call it Santa Cruz haze if you want but the haze comes from Neville's HAZE---I crossed in the ROMULAN to shorten the flowering time and increase yield then stabilized the traits I liked and selected a male. It took me 9 months to produce the male I was looking for. I used an original blueberry fem from DJ SHORT(the TRUE BLUEBERRY is very nice as well but I love the flav of the original) I've gotten a good response so far. If you love the BDH then you should also try----BURPLE---it's BDH x THE PURPS. yum---yum


so you arent trying to act like you created "Blue Dream" right??

you are just saying you crossed blueberry and haze and are calling it "blue dream haze" because you think its similar to the real blue dream??


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 9, 2009)

so if you created blue dream then you have seeds correct as none of the strains involved are clone only if your the real deal pm me.


----------



## jberry (Sep 9, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> so if you created blue dream then you have seeds correct as none of the strains involved are clone only if your the real deal pm me.


after reading the posts over again, i realized he is saying that he created a strain that is called "Blue Dream HAZE" , but i dont think he is claiming to be the creator of the blue dream that everyone here is talking about which seems to have no solid history that can be verified, other than its been in cannabible and hightimes and is clone only. It is thought to originate in the santa cruz and/or san francisco area... and I personally believe that last part to be true, since it seemed to be available in these areas for about 5 years before it hit the mainstream.

BD and BDH are two different strains that are similar... (i have seen both at the clubs), but i didnt start hearing about blue dream haze until several years after the original blue dream. There is also a rumor that there are a few different cuttings of blue dream (ive heard 6 from a few people and 8 from others but i cant verify that, the rumor is that one of the cuttings gets taller than the others and one has a shorter flower time and the rest are suppose to be really similar and all the cuttings are suppose to be very hard to tell apart or id until you are deep into flowering...

DR. V, how would someone contact humboldt farms next year to get your seeds? I searched the internet and found no info on any humboldt farms. Also when did you create this strain, and from what area did it originate from if you dont mind me asking?

oh, and how could i get the "burple" ??? i would love to give that a go!!! .... 2 of my favorite strains, i'll drive to humboldt for some burple cuttings!! lol.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 10, 2009)

i thought blue dream and blue dream haze were the same things a blueberry crossed to a unknown haze. who knows


----------



## jberry (Sep 10, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i thought blue dream and blue dream haze were the same things a blueberry crossed to a unknown haze. who knows


the dr. is saying the blue dream haze is known.... nevelle and romalan.


----------



## ADTR (Sep 11, 2009)

I LOVE Blue Dream. Very clean high and all around high quality. Came from a dispensery in Santa Barbara CA


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 11, 2009)

this morning i pollinated my blue dream/pre 98 bubba kush hybrid with pollen from a male sour banana og kush and also with purple urkel/white widow hybrid pollen. so i should get two interesting crosses sorry off subject but i had to share.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 11, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> this morning i pollinated my blue dream/pre 98 bubba kush hybrid with pollen from a male sour banana og kush and also with purple urkel/white widow hybrid pollen. so i should get two interesting crosses sorry off subject but i had to share.


 That is cool your giving breeding a try but understand that just the BD x SB-OG cross will probably give you 12 diff phenos all with different potency/strength/growth patterns/yield/leave color and many other traits. If you plan on growing out all the phenos for selection I would advise taking a couple clones from each one as well(keep exact records). Then you can use it for a mother(this is what most clone only strains are) or you can breed it back into your line and try to lock down some desired traits-once you have done that you will start to see stabilisation within the seeds and less pheno variation. Have fun with it!!!


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 11, 2009)

The male(Neville's x Romulan) was going to be called "John Holmes" but the wife didn't like that too much so we ended up with DREAMCATCHER from Stephen king.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone that would like to discuss BLUE DREAM HAZE or any strain for that matter, We will be at the "YES I CANNABIS" In SAN FRANSICO on the 23rd thru 27Th. Hope you can come by and say hello... Dr. Von Dankenstein


----------



## HitTheBong816 (Sep 11, 2009)

Blue dream.... one of the best strains ever... It was a pleasent surprise when my girlfriend came out of the club with 2 CLONES. im gonna put them in to some FFOF soil this morning.


----------



## jberry (Sep 11, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> Anyone that would like to discuss BLUE DREAM HAZE or any strain for that matter, We will be at the "YES I CANNABIS" In SAN FRANSICO on the 23rd thru 27Th. Hope you can come by and say hello... Dr. Von Dankenstein


do you have a booth there or something that could be identified?, and if i drive to s.f. am i actually going to talk to you about the strains you spoke of in your posts? i want some burple lol


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 11, 2009)

i know how to go about it its rather simple really thanks vondank for the advice though breeding is not rocket science so much as time consuming (many generations) and (space) plant numbers to work with and find the right phenos. it seems the biggest concern is how stable the 2 strains crossed were to begin with. the stabilization of traits can take many generations or just a few depending on if the original cross resulted in true f-1's or not.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 11, 2009)

jberry said:


> do you have a booth there or something that could be identified?, and if i drive to s.f. am i actually going to talk to you about the strains you spoke of in your posts? i want some burple lol


 Hope you can make it---PM me if you're serious about wanting to meet up during the conference. I'm not a vender but proud supporter of NORML and advocate for responsible legal medical MJ. I will always find time to help the human cause......


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 11, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i know how to go about it its rather simple really thanks vondank for the advice though breeding is not rocket science so much as time consuming (many generations) and (space) plant numbers to work with and find the right phenos. it seems the biggest concern is how stable the 2 strains crossed were to begin with. the stabilization of traits can take many generations or just a few depending on if the original cross resulted in true f-1's or not.


have fun with that


----------



## droman (Sep 12, 2009)

mm i love the blue dream, and yes i have seen clones up in an LA pharmacy just this past week so they do exist


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 12, 2009)

Heres a 3.7 gram nug. This is the same genetics that Ive got going in my perpetual. I have a shit load of strains, probly around 23-24 and Im trying to find the best four plants to keep. This will be one of them.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 12, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Heres a 3.7 gram nug. This is the same genetics that Ive got going in my perpetual. I have a shit load of strains, probly around 23-24 and Im trying to find the best four plants to keep. This will be one of them.


 Ya, you were right!!!--completely different from my BLUE DREAM HAZE strain. My BDH has a neon blue glow color to the buds, all the frost on the buds are the same as well.


----------



## bruno716 (Sep 12, 2009)

I am a contributing member to my collective. I only grow Blue Dreams, and I love it.


----------



## jberry (Sep 13, 2009)

bruno716 said:


> I am a contributing member to my collective. I only grow Blue Dreams, and I love it.


amen brother, i havent found anything that can outgrow it yet and ive had many seeds/strains from over seas and have access to a lot of underground cuttings but the dream always triumphs on everything... i always do 90% dream and do something new every time for the other 10%.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 13, 2009)

blue dream is great but i would never even consider growing less than 4 strains then again i grow for me not for profit.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Sep 14, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> That is cool your giving breeding a try but understand that just the BD x SB-OG cross will probably give you 12 diff phenos all with different potency/strength/growth patterns/yield/leave color and many other traits. If you plan on growing out all the phenos for selection I would advise taking a couple clones from each one as well(keep exact records). Then you can use it for a mother(this is what most clone only strains are) or you can breed it back into your line and try to lock down some desired traits-once you have done that you will start to see stabilisation within the seeds and less pheno variation. Have fun with it!!!


 I'm off the chart with the shotgun crosses..I live for 12 phenos...if I name it, it goes into clone mother land...it's ALL about the pheno! most people don't have the space to mess with this, but I'm coming up with absolutely stunning individuals. it's not the strain;not every jordan is michael jordan.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree----and nothing wrong with it to boot, You just have to grow every one out and test them all(the fun part----***TESTING***) The best keepers have been done this way and sold as clone only.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 14, 2009)

...............my point exactly there is more than one way to skin a cat god knows how such sayings get started lol.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 16, 2009)

Does this look familiar to you BD growers? Even the big fan leaves have resin on them. Im liking that.


----------



## trapper (Sep 16, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Does this look familiar to you BD growers? Even the big fan leaves have resin on them. Im liking that.


we have a strain up here we call blue 3 day dream.i smoked 2 hits on sunday and 3 days later im still high as i type this.well i had some buddies over for coffee this morning,i made some coffee then put the pot of cofffee and cream and sugar on the table for my guests.i then went to the living room to see the sports highlights from the night before.an hour hadnt passed and i heard my buddies talking in toungue.one was ordering chinese food using chineese,a language he knows nothing about,i start to question what the heck is going on,are they taken by the spirit or what.i go to the kitchen and then notice the sugar cubes were not used but the bowl of blue 3 day dream nuggets was empty,it was an innocent mistake because the buds looked like pure sugar.so i offerd to pay for their cabs home because i knew they could not drive for the next few days.how does this compare to calis blue dream.trapper.


----------



## jberry (Sep 16, 2009)

trapper said:


> we have a strain up here we call blue 3 day dream.i smoked 2 hits on sunday and 3 days later im still high as i type this.well i had some buddies over for coffee this morning,i made some coffee then put the pot of cofffee and cream and sugar on the table for my guests.i then went to the living room to see the sports highlights from the night before.an hour hadnt passed and i heard my buddies talking in toungue.one was ordering chinese food using chineese,a language he knows nothing about,i start to question what the heck is going on,are they taken by the spirit or what.i go to the kitchen and then notice the sugar cubes were not used but the bowl of blue 3 day dream nuggets was empty,it was an innocent mistake because the buds looked like pure sugar.so i offerd to pay for their cabs home because i knew they could not drive for the next few days.how does this compare to calis blue dream.trapper.


same thing happened to me and my friends... except my friend actually turned into a small chinese man after smoking!

i liked your trainwreck story better though.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW. How smart. You showed me how intrinsicly inane my post was by your gratuitously sarcastic response. Congradulations! I just love people who are so creative like you. You make my day so much brighter.


----------



## jberry (Sep 16, 2009)

i wouldnt take it so personal... the trapper likes to tell stories.

and yes my dream looks like yours as far as i can tell from the pics you posted... 

mine gets nugs 2x - 4x the size of the other strains i have grown.
3, 4 and 5 gram nugs everywhere.... frosty as hell, great high, and people want it by name.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, lately Ive been getting annoyed at the smallest of things. Agitated and shit all the time. And of course once you say something out of anger you most likely feel like a douche afterward.


----------



## jberry (Sep 16, 2009)

yea, i have flipped out way harder... and i did feel douchy afterwords.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyway, what I was saying is if any other growers on this thread are growing this same cut I'd like to know. And good strain threads require pictures so Im just trying to put up as many as possible. All you other blue dream growers should post some pictures.


----------



## jberry (Sep 16, 2009)

maybe i will post a pic of a few nugs... but any attorney would tell you its a bad idea... and that it is why i dont do journals/pics. 

words are one thing but words with pictures are a whole different story... they call it collaborating evidence 

i admit, i like it when people post pics, but i feel more comfortable not being one of those people.

RIU servers are on US soil and that's another bad thing.

most likely medical patients would be the last ones to be looked into, but i still dont want to put what i got going at risk.


----------



## trapper (Sep 16, 2009)

jberry said:


> same thing happened to me and my friends... except my friend actually turned into a small chinese man after smoking!
> 
> i liked your trainwreck story better though.


ya trainwreck was a good story,this was kind of lame,i believe my best work was the one about the 3000 year old seeds found from the time of the biblical giants,the seeds were perserved in tar,but it was put in the talk and toke section a few years back,i talked of it needing 2000 year old glacier water and all that,this was weak,i conceede lol.


----------



## trapper (Sep 16, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> WOW. How smart. You showed me how intrinsicly inane my post was by your gratuitously sarcastic response. Congradulations! I just love people who are so creative like you. You make my day so much brighter.


i use an hps to brighten my day.sorry buddy it was ment as nothing to upset you.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah it was pretty funny though. I just couldnt put togeather my quote with that story.kiss-ass


----------



## trapper (Sep 16, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Yeah it was pretty funny though. I just couldnt put togeather my quote with that story.kiss-ass


ya i picked a bad segway,is that the proper spelling,with the virus i lost search engine and spell check.and lots of days i forget how to spell cat.thats why i tell young people stay away from acid lol.


----------



## trapper (Sep 16, 2009)

but no more jokes in this thread,im subscribed because blue dream sounds like an amazeing plant,and i want one lol.


----------



## humble learner (Sep 16, 2009)

BD likes a lot of nutes. I have plenty more pics if you guys want em posted let me know. 




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/190067-blue-dream-gdp-soil-pics.html <<--- 10 blue dreams and 2 grandaddy purp, check it out if you wanna compare your BD to mine.


----------



## jsgrwn (Sep 19, 2009)

jberry said:


> i do everything the same except i top and lollipop a week b4 i put them in 12/12 and i put them in flower around ten to 12 inches tall and im in 2 gallon pots of canna coco, growing s.o.g.
> they usually finish 3 feet or under.
> 
> r you going heavy on nutes or light? what line of nutes are you using. i found it will be fairly happy with both low or high ec,... the plant looks a bit happier when u use a low ec but yields are better when you go higher.
> you said you did some experimenting, do you have any opinion on blue dreams EC / PH preferance ?


 as far as nutes go...i go heavy most of the time and give them 3-4 day breaks...this gives them time to soak up what i have given them. i use ocean forest soil (loaded with nutes) and cutting edge solutions 5 part system. great nutes. did just as well as the advanced nutes i used to use. and they are way cheaper. 


anhedonia said:


> How are you sure its Blue dream that your growing? Blue Dream stretches to at least 3 times the size it was when induced, takes 9-10 weeks to finish and has very long narrow fan leaves. Cannabible3 states that yields can be as large as 2lbs per 1K HPS. And the herb is exquisite. Here is my blue dream at about 18 days in. Resin all over the place. My camera isnt very good at capturing glistening trichomes so enlarge the picture so that you can see it full size to really judge it.
> 
> I bought 2 clones from a scaramento med club. made a donor plant out of one and flowered the other.


 i know it is blue dream because you can spot the stuff a mile away, and the smell is unmistakable...just as you described. but i am also a rather experienced grower, and honestly it is not hard to control upward growth, and yes at least 9 weeks to finish.


----------



## jberry (Sep 19, 2009)

cutting edge are good nutes...


----------



## jberry (Sep 21, 2009)

7 gram blue dream...


----------



## LacyLePlant (Sep 25, 2009)

jberry said:


> maybe i will post a pic of a few nugs... but any attorney would tell you its a bad idea... and that it is why i dont do journals/pics.
> 
> words are one thing but words with pictures are a whole different story... they call it collaborating evidence
> 
> ...



Ha! i was looking for pics, no wonder i couldnt find any of your blue dream pics!


----------



## jberry (Sep 25, 2009)

yea, i posted the one bud thinking it couldnt really hurt anything... maybe i'll post a pic of a leaf for you to compare to yours lol.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 28, 2009)

Hell yea .... i am joining the club Blue Dream is on top of my Sativa Hybrid list. Been working on getting my rooms together almost done and now looking for my little ones ............found Blue Dream Haze clones but not just Blue Dream. Also another strain i recently tried was Twisted Sister dam dam talk about bring me back to when i took my first hit of Blue Dream was trying to find clones for TS but no luck these clone only strains are a pain to find. I am subscribed and will be back to post a link to my grow if i can find BD OR BDH.

Oh Jberry grrr get a better lawyer that will let you post pics and make journals


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 29, 2009)

Any info on blue dream cuttings? Ive got a vigourous mother that grows like crazy. That trait must have been passed on to the clones because they would rather grow than root. Checked them after 10 days and no roots. after 14 days pulled them out of the oasis, redipped them and put them in with my 6 new cuttings I took.

Never ever in almost 2 years of cloning have I had a strain that simply would not root.

Told my homie at the hydro store and he told me to add a small dose of bloom nutrient and a root stimulator, (had some root juice laying around) to my concoction of hygrozyme and clonex solution to my standing water. Also bought a heat mat, hope that helps. Never used one before but dude told me I needed one.

This is just my luck though to finally have a favorite strain and I cant take cuttings of it. HELP!


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 29, 2009)

Heres some blue dream at 5 weeks. 30 more days. And the sweet berry smell is very prevalent.


----------



## jberry (Sep 29, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> any info on blue dream cuttings? Ive got a vigourous mother that grows like crazy. That trait must have been passed on to the clones because they would rather grow than root. Checked them after 10 days and no roots. After 14 days pulled them out of the oasis, redipped them and put them in with my 6 new cuttings i took.
> 
> Never ever in almost 2 years of cloning have i had a strain that simply would not root.
> 
> ...


i dont know if adding more nutes is the solution.... You shouldnt need 3-4 products to root your clones. I would try using less, and i wouldnt let my ppm's get over 600.

I root mine in a ez-clone 120, i use tap water (r/o didnt work well for me) my water temps stay around 78-80, i start the clonex solution at half strength and i add some more clonex with a few gallons of fresh water after 1 week, and i rough up the edges with a razor blade WHEN I FIRST TAKE THE CUTTING... One time i didnt rough the edges and almost all of them failed.

Mine usually start to root in around 7-10 days and all 120 are finished by day 15... But, my white berrys root in as little as five days, so yea, i would say the blue dream is a little more stubborn.

Oh, and as soon as they pop a few roots, i like to add a rhizotonic or roots exelerator to the ez-cloner ... This really makes them just explode !!! (the reason i only use clonex at half strength or so, is because i want to leave some room for the roots exel. Once they get roots)


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 29, 2009)

You know, I didnt understand that either. Ive heard of adding bloom to an aero unit after roots show, but before? But Ive also heard that clonex, and all those other nutes help them off to a better start, or more likely to grow roots. This is my first time using all these other products so I really dont know what to expect.

Funny, Im also growing whiteberry and that strain loves the oasis. You should check out my perpetual. Got some dj short F-13 in there too, all blueberry crosses.


----------



## jberry (Sep 29, 2009)

CLONEX SOLUTION IN MY OPINION IS NOT A VERY HIGH QUALITY NUTRIENT, AND THATS ANOTHER REASON WHY I TRY NOT TO USE VERY MUCH OF IT... IT SEEMS TO WORK, AND I HAVENT FOUND A CLEANER REPLACEMENT YET, BUT I WOULD LIKE TO.

I FOUND 2 GOOD PHENOS OUT OF TEN FEMINIZED WHITE BERRIE SEEDS.... THEY YIELD JUST AS WELL AS MY DREAM, BUT THE NUGS ON THE WHITE BERRY ARE ALL SMALL HARD ROCKS, AND MY DREAM PUTS OUT HUGE CLUNKERS.

I CANT DECIDE IF I WANT TO KEEP DOING THE wb OR NOT...

I JUST GOT SOME CHOCOLOPE SEEDS AND SOME SATIVA BLACKBERRY TOO, BUT I HAVENT STARTED THEM.
I LOVE THE BLUE FAMILY.... HOW ARE YOU LIKING THE F-13 ?


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 29, 2009)

I only had enough money to buy one F-13 cutting and in about 2 weeks it'll be ready to clone then 4 weeks later Ill put it under. Growing very fast. Heres a couple specimens.


----------



## jsgrwn (Sep 30, 2009)

^^^^^doesnt use rooting hormone anymore, not needed with the dream. and i almost never lose clones. just a spray bottle and some light.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Sep 30, 2009)

this stuff is great. super sticky, potent, and tastes awesome, kind of sweet/hazy and top bag appeal.. i need to buy some clones..


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a blue dream cutting rooting right now in 50/50 perlite and this stuff called coconot, a coco coir alternative with no nutes in it. Very good aeration. Out of 8 cuttings that I took last week in oasis, 4 have died, most of them were cooked by the heating mat. The stems were all mushy and couldnt support the rest of the cutting. Ive never had this much trouble with clones.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 1, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I have a blue dream cutting rooting right now in 50/50 perlite and this stuff called coconot, a coco coir alternative with no nutes in it. Very good aeration. Out of 8 cuttings that I took last week in oasis, 4 have died, most of them were cooked by the heating mat. The stems were all mushy and couldnt support the rest of the cutting. Ive never had this much trouble with clones.


 Sorry to hear that... Have you used rockwool or rapid rooters???


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 1, 2009)

Negative. Ivenever had a strain that wont root in the oasis. I heard rockwool is really tricky and rapid rooters Ive always passed up since oasis worked so well. I was looking around online and found this kit that came with everything you need to root a cutting except the cuttings and light. Very similar looking to rapid rooters. I guess I'll try with some rapid rooters. My bluedream mom looks like she'll have a good 12 clones to take by next week.

Im really hoping that my perlite/coconot clone roots. If it does I'll root them that way.


----------



## veganjihad (Oct 1, 2009)

yo. im growing 24 beautiful blue dream ladies with a homemade bubbleponics setup. theyre only about 1 week in though, so not worthy of pics yet, but soon. i have a good feeling about these..


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Oct 1, 2009)

whats tricky about rockwool?


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 1, 2009)

rockwool sucks balls gets to wet ph fluctuates not for me i can clone in rockwool but choose not to. i simply use a mix of mostly perlite with a touch of vermiculite it cant get to wet is ph neautral and is my medium of choice for veg and flower so a win win for me.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 2, 2009)

Whats tricky? Just look around the forums. Ive seen many people try only to abandon it for aero or something else. Ive never given it a shot, but hell, maby I'll try that too.


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah rockwool can work fine but i figure why bother when there are better methods that are easier and fool proof.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 2, 2009)

i have noticed with rockwook it takes longer for the clones to root and more likely to have a few that will not make it ........ i switched over to a DIY aero with just the sponge pucks and bam roots with in a week longest i waited was 11 days


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 2, 2009)

i crossed blue dream to pre 98 bubba its funny it is a little short bubba like plant with a blue dream smell go figure will yield low but quality looks to be better than either by itself.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 2, 2009)

VonDanks---"BURPLE"-----BLUE DREAM HAZE(BLUEBERRY X ROMULAN X NEVILLES HAZE) X ( PURPS ). DAY 31 of flower.

After research found out about Santa Cruz's BLUE DREAM(BLUEBERRY X UNKNOWN HAZE).

Hope you like the pics ------click the third photo a couple of time's----you can almost taste it!!!--hehehehe----34 more days to go...


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 2, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> rockwool sucks balls gets to wet ph fluctuates not for me i can clone in rockwool but choose not to. i simply use a mix of mostly perlite with a touch of vermiculite it cant get to wet is ph neautral and is my medium of choice for veg and flower so a win win for me.


 
How about alot of perlite with a touch of CANNA TERRA PROFESSIONAL PLUS


----------



## jsgrwn (Oct 3, 2009)

rockwool is what you should be using, works like a dream...a blue dream!


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 3, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> rockwool is what you should be using, works like a dream...a blue dream!


 lol----Rockwool is a good product. I have used it quite a few times in the forms of slabs/cubes/flock and as clone starters. But I love the results im getting now from 75% big perlite and 25% CANNA TERRA PROFESSIONAL PLUS in flower----it will idle at a steady 6.5 PH all through flower.


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 3, 2009)

im with vondank on this one imo.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> im with vondank on this one imo.


 Loose as a goose!!!----Roots explode in lite mediums!!!-------BIG ROOTS= BIG BUDS...


----------



## jberry (Oct 3, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> How about alot of perlite with a touch of CANNA TERRA PROFESSIONAL PLUS


i use a aero cloner but then they go straight into Canna Coco.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 4, 2009)

jberry said:


> i use a aero cloner but then they go straight into Canna Coco.


 I have used canna coco with lots of perlite in the past. I will be watering every day in about a week. Do you have pics of your blue??? I'm still about 33 days out.


----------



## jberry (Oct 4, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> I have used canna coco with lots of perlite in the past. I will be watering every day in about a week. Do you have pics of your blue??? I'm still about 33 days out.


i have a pic of a 7.2 gram nug a few posts back.... i'll try to get up a pick of growing plant sometime soon.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 4, 2009)

how do you like the coco?---Are you using it straight?


----------



## jberry (Oct 4, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> how do you like the coco?---Are you using it straight?


straight up! and i love this stuff, i use to add perlite but stopped after doing some side by sides and i saw no difference between the 2.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 4, 2009)

You didn't find the straight coco holds on to moisture to long?


----------



## jberry (Oct 4, 2009)

honesty, yea it kinda does hold water for a long time while in veg under my T5's, but when im in bloom (2 gal pots) i can feed every other day except the last 2-3 weeks of bloom i can feed everyday... i have some in 2 gal. smart pots and those can be feed everyday but i havent noticed any difference between the two methods.

also, coco is hydro, so you do want it to hold moisture, but i get what your saying...

i just find that adding perlite isnt worth the trouble if it doesnt make the end results improve, and in my experence it doesnt. i think the extra feedings only add a noticible boost in yield if they are extreme, like 4-6 feedings a day will add a easy 10% on to your yield compared to feeding every other day.... BUT going from feeding every other day to every day doesnt really change much... or at least in my experiences.


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 4, 2009)

i just use a hempy style medium perlite/vermiculite for cloning veg and flower works well for me.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 4, 2009)

Ive killed 13 of 14 blue dreams. Imagine being able to clone every strain you get until 2 years later you get some killer genetics and then unable to grow it. Its one of lifes cruel jokes. Im going to clone the shit out of this blue dream mom. Shes giving me 12 cuttings in about 4-5 days.

So, heres my method. Gonna build a little aero cloner and put 4-6 in there and the rest of them will go into these rapid rooter things I just bought. I also bought the rooting hormone from advanced nutrients, juicy roots. Was using clonex but gotta do something new this time.


----------



## jberry (Oct 4, 2009)

my dream clones die if the PH gets close to, or above 7.0, you may want to keep a close eye on the ph bcuz i use to have some problems before i kept the ph low.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 4, 2009)

I keep PH of the standing water 5.8 for the first week then I moisten them with 6.2.


----------



## jberry (Oct 4, 2009)

your ph should be fine then...

but dont let them stand in water the whole time if your using plugs... i would say let them sit in water for 20 min. once, twice, or three times a day, then drain the rest out.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 4, 2009)

jberry said:


> honesty, yea it kinda does hold water for a long time while in veg under my T5's, but when im in bloom (2 gal pots) i can feed every other day except the last 2-3 weeks of bloom i can feed everyday... i have some in 2 gal. smart pots and those can be feed everyday but i havent noticed any difference between the two methods.
> 
> also, coco is hydro, so you do want it to hold moisture, but i get what your saying...
> 
> i just find that adding perlite isnt worth the trouble if it doesnt make the end results improve, and in my experence it doesnt. i think the extra feedings only add a noticible boost in yield if they are extreme, like 4-6 feedings a day will add a easy 10% on to your yield compared to feeding every other day.... BUT going from feeding every other day to every day doesnt really change much... or at least in my experiences.


 I used it straight at first but my roots were slow to grow(roots get lazy if they don't have to go out in search of water) with the 75/25 I can almost fill a 3 gal growbag with roots in 2 to 3 weeks. The plants can now put all their energy into bud building and not root growth. I only water once a day the last three weeks of flower. I'm glad the straight is working for you though---and that's all that matters brother


----------



## t rick (Oct 5, 2009)

Im medical in oregon and i went to cali to visit some friends in Inland empire. They gave me blue dream joint from the despensary and damn i was so drunk off barbra rosa and after that joint i felt so good. Hands down one of the dopest dopes I have ever smoke.... But to bad in oregon we cant just go to the store and buy a strain..


----------



## northern cali (Oct 5, 2009)

where do they have blue dream clones right now


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 5, 2009)

just picked up a cut the other day at a spot in socal. you can tell blue dream from other cuts as the leaves are rather thin.


----------



## HitTheBong816 (Oct 7, 2009)

i dont know about today, but i know that "Green angel of Malibu" in malibu, obviously. HAs the clones fairly often, As well as "ASHMOON"in woodland hills. CA. Ive got 2 growing right now that are looking AWESOME


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 7, 2009)

humble learner said:


> BD likes a lot of nutes. I have plenty more pics if you guys want em posted let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



post them humble learner


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 8, 2009)

Blue dream.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice-
Looking good-----yum yum yum...


----------



## humble learner (Oct 8, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> post them humble learner


everytime I click on 'manage att's' it says theres a problem even though I've uploaded pics before, if you click on the link in my original post that is a journal of 10 blue dreams and 2 grandaddys.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

Blue Dream just got bumped up on my "to grow list" and on my "potentially staple" list  mmmmmm anyone know where to get clones ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

Blue Dream 

Edited just means I cropped the picture..... the original pic is HUGE


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW! Ive seen that cut before, where did you get it?


----------



## jsgrwn (Oct 11, 2009)

finally, the weight is in for this cycle....7 zips for 2 plants started at 24 inches. topped and lollipopped.. usually 3 was the max, things are looking up.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 15, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> finally, the weight is in for this cycle....7 zips for 2 plants started at 24 inches. topped and lollipopped.. usually 3 was the max, things are looking up.



how tall did they finish


----------



## jsgrwn (Oct 16, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> how tall did they finish


 bout chest high in the 5 gal pots and taking up about 16-20 inces of canopy space...no buds below the waist, totally lollipopped and topped a week before flower


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

Im using a similar method currently under a 1000W


----------



## jsgrwn (Oct 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im using a similar method currently under a 1000W


a note to help, you may want to pull even more off the bottom about 1 week into flowering, you can at this time lollipop each branch about half way up. you will get huge buds under a 1000w and a great yeild. i experimented for months and found this is the best method. it takes time and effort to get results, but damn are they good.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 16, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> a note to help, you may want to pull even more off the bottom about 1 week into flowering, you can at this time lollipop each branch about half way up. you will get huge buds under a 1000w and a great yeild. i experimented for months and found this is the best method. it takes time and effort to get results, but damn are they good.


how long do you veg them for?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

that is pretty much what I got going on, journals in the sig. not blue moon though


----------



## primitive1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just picked up 17 healthy looking BD, if anyone's looking Harborside in Oakland has them.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 17, 2009)

primitive1 said:


> Just picked up 17 healthy looking BD, if anyone's looking Harborside in Oakland has them.



how much they cost?


----------



## NON PHIXION (Oct 17, 2009)

$12 a clone + tax


----------



## jsgrwn (Oct 18, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> how long do you veg them for?


 i veg them until they are about 24 inches tall


----------



## 707Napacalibomb (Oct 18, 2009)

For any of you folks in nor cal organicann up in st rosa which is a huge dispensary had clones about a month ago prob still do. If you grow it watch out it shoots up quick clearly a foot taller that 5 other diffrent strains on the same schedule. Never even smoked this shit so im happy to hear its gunna be solid


----------



## hall0ween138 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah I just got some two days ago from the club -- nectar.  



1252life said:


> hello fellow stoners,
> i recently picked up some blue dream from the pharmacy. It was very tasty, smelled delicious, clean high and smooth hits. Blue dream is one of my new top favorite strains.
> 
> Has anyone else ran into blue dream? if so how did you like it?
> ...


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 24, 2009)

Heres some blue dream I have curing. I'll have a smoke report in a few weeks. Yielded 2 oz. from a 3ft. plant.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 24, 2009)

organic blue dream 5 weeks


----------



## humble learner (Oct 24, 2009)

hydro blue dream 6 weeks


----------



## humble learner (Oct 24, 2009)

organic BD 5 weeks

edit: in the middle picture, 3 of those plants are grandaddy purp including the one right in the middle with no tomato cage or stake and its yellowing.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 24, 2009)

hydro blue dream 6 weeks, 4x4x4 b'cuzz rockwool blocks in a flood tray with just the 2 part Advanced Nutrients connoisseur and gro teks monster bloom for a pk booster, nothing else except hydoguard for the last week. Also, I hand water and drain to waste so I keep no reservoir.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Heres some blue dream I have curing. I'll have a smoke report in a few weeks. Yielded 2 oz. from a 3ft. plant.



Nice, has a great color to it. Did you use soil? indoors? Looks like it has a lot of flavor.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, soil. Fed pura vida 2-6-6, flora nectar, gravity, and purple maxx.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

Humble learner you have some very desirable phenotypes there.... clone worthy..... I would clone and mother and keep forever


----------



## jberry (Oct 25, 2009)

the tops look good and lots of thc....

looks like the stretch got you pretty bad (happens easily with the dream) the nodes are spaced out pretty far... what kinda light set up you got running? do you do any topping / pruning?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

could have stunted the veg a little right at the start to prevent overstretching ...... FIM and lolli


----------



## humble learner (Oct 25, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Humble learner you have some very desirable phenotypes there.... clone worthy..... I would clone and mother and keep forever


I agree, I've been cloning and keeping moms of this strain for a year and I plan on keeping this one for a while


----------



## humble learner (Oct 25, 2009)

jberry said:


> the tops look good and lots of thc....
> 
> looks like the stretch got you pretty bad (happens easily with the dream) the nodes are spaced out pretty far... what kinda light set up you got running? do you do any topping / pruning?


Thank you, yea they stretched a lot but I was prepared for it. For the hydro I'm using 1000 hps but I vegged them for 2 weeks under 1000 mh and I did top some here and there and pruned a shit load of the bottom leaves off prior to flowering. The second week of flowering I lollipopped all of the plants. 

The organic plants are being grown under the sun, their still outside and are getting purple hues everywhere especially at the tips of the leaves closest to the buds.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 26, 2009)

some better shots of the indoor bd


----------



## jewbag (Oct 26, 2009)

yummy 10char


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 26, 2009)

humble learner said:


> some better shots of the indoor bd


 
Hey man are you in South Cali ??????? If so hook up some clinics with clones and let me know where they are your plants look great the genetices of the plants look top notch good Mother you have (ihope), keep it up!!!!

Make a Journal would like to fallow your grow.


----------



## LacyLePlant (Oct 26, 2009)

jberry said:


> i have to agree that starting at 2 feet and ending at 4 feet sounds out of character for bluedream... not saying its not the real thing but mine get pretty tall... but one cycle i hit them with a really high EC the whole time and it stunted their growth in a bad way and they finished a foot shorter than usual. I have ran the blue dream side by side with many well known strains and blue dream always gets biggest nugs by far.



How High EC did you run to stunt? 1000-1800? peak?


----------



## humble learner (Oct 26, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Hey man are you in South Cali ??????? If so hook up some clinics with clones and let me know where they are your plants look great the genetices of the plants look top notch good Mother you have (ihope), keep it up!!!!
> 
> Make a Journal would like to fallow your grow.


 
I'm far north in CA, sorry. I considered a journal but I don't know if I will. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## jberry (Oct 26, 2009)

LacyLePlant said:


> How High EC did you run to stunt? 1000-1800? peak?


it really depends on what type of system you are growing in... some systems can handle a higher EC than others... Recirculating systems can handle a slightly higher EC , and dtw and soil grows take a lower EC... and the brand of nutrients seem to make a difference as well imo.

My set up is pure Canna Coco drain to waste passive hydro system, so that is what my advise is based on?

during veg i would say anything above 2.4 (1200 ppm w/ a hanna or .5 calibrated meter) may be counter productive and that may be pushing it depending on what brand of nutrient you are using...

for bloom, i would say 2.9 is the max, in my experience, you dont need to increase the nutes very much in bloom, you just need to change the NPK ratios with a slight increase in EC during weeks 4, 5, and 6... then for week 7 and 8 i cut the base nutes way back and just roll with my additives for the most part until the final flush.

But if you have a recirculating hydro system then you may be able to go as high as 3.5 - 3.8 for both bloom and growth. for the low end of what is workable, i would say 1.7 EC is the minimum you can get away with without problems.

i know some people will say 2000+ ppm (4.0+ ec) is okay in certain systems, but most botany books will disagree, and i believe it takes a rare strain to absorb that much nutrients.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 26, 2009)

organic blue dream 7 weeks outdoor


----------



## humble learner (Oct 27, 2009)

organic outdoor bd, fed only water for all 56 days, all the food was already in the soil


----------



## humble learner (Oct 27, 2009)

this is the hydro, those little white pieces that look like perlite are actually from the spider mite predators....they come in a vile full of that those little white pieces and you sprinkle them on your fan leaves, accidently got some on the cola.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 27, 2009)

hydro .,.,.,.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 27, 2009)

more hydro shots


----------



## humble learner (Oct 27, 2009)

ok last one


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Oct 28, 2009)

This blue dream is a very nice smoke. I have enjoyed it.

I prefer this blueberry I was getting a few months ago though. It smells and tastes like blueberry muffins.
The blueberry was very prominant. I believe it was 100% blueberry.

I prefer the blueberry over blue dream, ak47, and white widow.

In all though I would suspect the blue dream suits many mm patients very well.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 28, 2009)

midgradeindasouth said:


> This blue dream is a very nice smoke. I have enjoyed it.
> 
> I prefer this blueberry I was getting a few months ago though. It smells and tastes like blueberry muffins.
> The blueberry was very prominant. I suspect it was 100% blueberry.
> ...


Yea, can't hate on ya for that, blueberry is a great strain for medicinal users. wish I could get an authentic blueberry clone.


----------



## humble learner (Oct 28, 2009)

some more shots for everyone whos interested...


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 30, 2009)

humble learner said:


> some more shots for everyone whos interested...



so fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhrghrqawq


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 3, 2009)

here are some shots of my finished indoor blue dream. I love these genes.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 3, 2009)

Man! I really need to get growing BD! My wife says its a Must!


----------



## humble learner (Nov 3, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> here are some shots of my finished indoor blue dream. I love these genes.


Beautiful, what medium and how many days flowering?


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 3, 2009)

humble learner said:


> Beautiful, what medium and how many days flowering?


 ocean forest soil, cutting edge solutions nutes, 10 weeks


----------



## humble learner (Nov 3, 2009)

very nice, heres some dry shots and some blue dream hash i made last night..

1st pic, the top nug is blue dream grown in hydroponics...advanced nutrients, the bottom nug is outdoor and organic blue dream






2nd pic, the left nug is indoor hydro the right nug is outdoor organic






3rd pic, hydro






4th, hydro






5th hydro






6th hydro






7, 8, 9 pics is hash


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Nov 3, 2009)

thats the blue dream haze I know!!!-----great job!!!-----looks yummmmmmmyyyy...


----------



## HitTheBong816 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> thats the blue dream haze I know!!!-----great job!!!-----looks yummmmmmmyyyy...


THATS NOT BLUE DREAM HAZE... SO no its not "the blue dream haze you know" ... Thats blue dream. They are two similar but different strains. The blue dream haze i believe is blueberry X Super Silver Haze. Blue dream is blueberryX unknown haze. the whole thread is about that.


----------



## jberry (Nov 3, 2009)

HitTheBong816 said:


> THATS NOT BLUE DREAM HAZE... SO no its not "the blue dream haze you know" ... Thats blue dream. They are two similar but different strains. The blue dream haze i believe is blueberry X Super Silver Haze. Blue dream is blueberryX unknown haze. the whole thread is about that.


dr. vondank is the creator of blue dream haze.... its just a few pages back in this thread.

but how do you know that you are right and the Dr. is wrong?

all i know is there are different "blue dream" cuttings going around.... mine are finished in 8 weeks and is the "santa cruz" cutting... some people have some 9-10 week cutting... im not sure if these are even the same exact strain or not.... (i have only seen pics of the 9-10 week strain) I think there are multible cuttings that have variations or some mis-labeling somewhere.

and fyi, Good Karma has blue dream clones right now (its advertised as a 8 week flowering time. same as with all the other clubs ive seen selling it)


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 3, 2009)

i realize this thread started in july, i have only read the 1st page. thought i'd chime in with the fact that the oaksterdam nursury is currently selling clones of bluedream


----------



## jberry (Nov 3, 2009)

how did they look? ive heard some not so great things about oaksterdam cuttings  but i hope they were winners ! 

anyone growing anything besides dream that is just as good quality and yields better?? -Ive tried a bunch of strains but none of them live up to the dream.


----------



## HitTheBong816 (Nov 3, 2009)

jberry said:


> dr. vondank is the creator of blue dream haze.... its just a few pages back in this thread.
> 
> but how do you know that you are right and the Dr. is wrong?
> 
> ...




Yeah i rea;ized thet vondank is the blue dream haze creator, and was a little skeptical of what i said. But i stand by it. he must have read the post wrong OR..e is correct and the poster was wrong and that is really blue dream haze... Anyway. i just wanted to throw it in there that they are in fact different strains.


I got my blue dream clones from green angel of malibu. The Blue dream they have is always very dank. And since blue dream is predominantly SATIVA i would hope that it would be atleast a 9 week strain. Im sure that some of the bllue dream out there isnt really blue dream. i couldnt believe that the real BD strain finished in 8 weeks, but this is my first time growing it (assuming it is the real BD) so ill find out in about 5 weeks.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 3, 2009)

i have only had good things result from their cuttings. i have grown their white widow and purple kush. i have mothers of sensi star, sour diesel, and AK48 right now.. as well as lots of really good seeds i want to test, so i don't really buy clones from anyone. last i had was og kush a few grows back, but that came from an LA dispensary.


----------



## jberry (Nov 3, 2009)

im glad to hear some good news about them... hows that sensi star ?

i grew it years ago and it was the bomb


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Nov 3, 2009)

Been waiting to try this since I first heard about it about a year ago....suprised it hasn't appeared in seed form yet. Would think that one of the top breeders would take on this project


----------



## trapper (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanksfortheinfo said:


> Been waiting to try this since I first heard about it about a year ago....suprised it hasn't appeared in seed form yet. Would think that one of the top breeders would take on this project


believe me they are,if thiers a clone to make money off,their there.the thing i found in my limited experience with breeding early flowering sativa cuts is that when you breed into it your more apt to get a long flowering sativa and not the freak that the clone is,or you get a lot of stretchy not to good plants,i i love the picks of the blue dream,hate to see some seed makin hack butcher it,then that become a breeding line.but its late and im sore,tired and medicated,so maybe i never made any sense.but if a breeder wants to work on it for a few years,then amen.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Nov 4, 2009)

jberry--you still rocking the Blue Dream?-----I have a few tricks up my sleeve for next year---lol. I will be at the HTCC in three weeks and it should be interesting. The BURPLE turned out real nice. Getting ready to do a batch of hash for the cup. Also working on a couple of new strains----------NAPALM HAZE and NAPALM KUSH---Had a little test run with the NH and the effect was "DICK IN THE DIRT" but the plant was a hermie-calada soo it will take a while with that one.... but back to the Blue DREAM-----man that hash looks killa!!!. I can almost taste it!!!hope you kept the mother...


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 4, 2009)

jberry said:


> dr. vondank is the creator of blue dream haze.... its just a few pages back in this thread.
> 
> but how do you know that you are right and the Dr. is wrong?
> 
> ...



in oaksterdams clone catalog it says 8-9 weeks and thats what i got lol


----------



## humble learner (Nov 4, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> jberry--you still rocking the Blue Dream?-----I have a few tricks up my sleeve for next year---lol. I will be at the HTCC in three weeks and it should be interesting. The BURPLE turned out real nice. Getting ready to do a batch of hash for the cup. Also working on a couple of new strains----------NAPALM HAZE and NAPALM KUSH---Had a little test run with the NH and the effect was "DICK IN THE DIRT" but the plant was a hermie-calada soo it will take a while with that one.... but back to the Blue DREAM-----man that hash looks killa!!!. I can almost taste it!!!hope you kept the mother...


I have 42 clones that I will pick my moms out of pretty soon. any advice you could share on the bd haze regarding bigger yields?


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 4, 2009)

i reaquired blue dream the one i have which i have grown before is the 9 to 10 week version and when finished looks very similar to those pics it very distinct in look in veg and flower.. so far i have crossed it to pre 98 bubba kush but i want to cross it to larry og kush as well as make s-1's which i will when its big enough those are all made with ga and silver. its a great plant to use to bring up yield of low yielding clones without losing much quality.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 4, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> in oaksterdams clone catalog it says 8-9 weeks and thats what i got lol


Been trying to find oaksterdams catalog or shop ...... i thought it was in LA any one know ??


----------



## humble learner (Nov 4, 2009)

oaksterdam=oakland


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 4, 2009)

humble learner said:


> oaksterdam=oakland


yeah ive seen them at blue sky in oakland


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 4, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Been trying to find oaksterdams catalog or shop ...... i thought it was in LA any one know ??



check weedtracker


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 4, 2009)

i have grown oaksterdams og kush not bad.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 4, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> check weedtracker


 
thats where i went first didnt see it...... theres a oaksterdam in LA, but from what i know its just the school. They dont have a shop with meds i dont think. 


Yea thats the catalog i have seen ......lmao wanna do me a fave and take a nice good clear close up pic of the blue dream info .....
edit: i can see it just had to put my glasses on but you still can do a close up if you want, and if anyone has some blue dream info links they can throw up i would be so greatfull, trying to learn all about this strain before i get started thanks !!

I found PNC in LB but they are going through some problems right now sucks , 

Rooms almost to my liking could be a little bit better(lower temps) but thats more money so i can do that before summer when the real heat comes. cant wait lmao i found a place a few places that have some right now, wanted to go down and grab them but i should wait a few days do some more test runs.

 I CANT WAIT TO HAVE SOME HOMEGROWN BLUEDREAM DAM DAM DAM BEEN DAYDREAMING ABOUT IT


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 4, 2009)

some dry nugs, damn this shit is nice. final weight this week 7 oz 11 gr off 2 plants indoors, yeah baby


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 4, 2009)

i actually copied and pasted that from weed tracker but i can read it it says this


this strain is great for sea of green and a good yielder.Blue dream is a strong sativa making this an excellent medicinal strain. Buds have a delightful sweet candy and perfume smell and are generously covered in orange hairs.genetics dj shorts blueberry x haze flower time 8-9 weeks effect clear strong and cerebral bouquet spicy sweet haze with a touch of pepper environment indoor/outdoor plant height medium tall


----------



## jberry (Nov 4, 2009)

mine doesnt have any hint of spice or pepper (i hate that) 

I have seen talk and reports on a few different websites claiming that there is "Blue Dream",... "Santa Cruz Blue Dream",... and "Blue Dream Haze".... I'm not convinced that the S.C.B.D. and the B.D. are actually different strains but its possible.

I believe I have the real blue dream, I have deep connections to the underground local scene in santa cruz and we all are growing the same blue dream over here...

I have also read many,many times on the web that the real blue dream is dj shorts blueberry x secret santa cruz haze.... Now I know a lot of people call bullshit on this claim but i think they dont understand the history of santa cruz and the "Haze" strain......... If you look in the 35th anniversary issue of High Times there is a article explaining the history of Haze... It was created by the Haze brothers in Santa Cruz in the 1970's and then later givin to their friend "Sam Skunk Man" from Santa Cruz. After breeding in santa cruz for a few years, Sam knew he had some special genes and moved to Amsterdam where he shared the strain with the rest of the world.

the point im trying to make with the high times story is: It seems very possible that there is some super secret haze strains lurking in Santa Cruz since this is where the haze strain was born....... and as ive said before, santa cruz seemed to be flooded with blue dream years before the rest of the world had even heard of it... When i first got the cutting there was no info on it anywhere and the clubs werent selling it yet...... SC baby !

oh and Dr.V.... i still want some burple... do you have any pics or specs on the flowering time/ yield ect..?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 4, 2009)

my friend has 16 blue dream in 4 gallon grow bags 1 foot tall under 1000 watt hps ,how much would he get if he flowered now?i told him 1 lb what do you all think


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 4, 2009)

medimariuser, where did he get the bd clones? Im goin to marconi and sac holistic healing tomorrow or the next day for clones.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 4, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> medimariuser, where did he get the bd clones? Im goin to marconi and sac holistic healing tomorrow or the next day for clones.




they came off clones that came from blue sky but ive keep hearing blue sky has em and im not sure where but i just heard that some club in sac had big ass bd and ww for like 60$ like 3 foot tall ill try and get a name of the one in sacramento but watch weedtracker


----------



## jberry (Nov 4, 2009)

medimaryuser said:


> my friend has 16 blue dream in 4 gallon grow bags 1 foot tall under 1000 watt hps ,how much would he get if he flowered now?i told him 1 lb what do you all think


under those conditions he should easily get a pound or something is wrong.

They can get tall when u flip to 12/12, so dont veg them too big unless big ass plants is the plan.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Nov 4, 2009)

humble learner said:


> I have 42 clones that I will pick my moms out of pretty soon. any advice you could share on the bd haze regarding bigger yields?


 Don't start the clones too large--BDH has a sat growth pattern and you will be struggling to keep them off the lights. I like to lolli=pop at day 21 of flowering. Big roots equal big buds so you really need to develop your root mass ASAP... roots love myo fungi and humic. Those 2 in combo with ample o2 in light mediums in the first three weeks will jump start your roots. I've seen your work and your doing all the right things so I'll spare you all the basic recommendations.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Been trying to find oaksterdams catalog or shop ...... i thought it was in LA any one know ??


 FRUITRIDGE health and wellness center in SC------916-706-3806

LAPCG
7213 santa monica blvd

That covers north and south for oakdams clones....

note: the "casey jones" is a great strain
but the "blue dream" was not as strong as my BDH or BURPLE but that not to say it's the version you are getting elsewhere.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 5, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> Don't start the clones too large--BDH has a sat growth pattern and you will be struggling to keep them off the lights. I like to lolli=pop at day 21 of flowering. Big roots equal big buds so you really need to develop your root mass ASAP... roots love myo fungi and humic. Those 2 in combo with ample o2 in light mediums in the first three weeks will jump start your roots. I've seen your work and your doing all the right things so I'll spare you all the basic recommendations.
> 
> 
> FRUITRIDGE health and wellness center in SC------916-706-3806
> ...


 
Hey thanks for the info 

Dana Point Safe Harbor Collective (DPSHC)

has some to, just need to make sure everyythings ok before i run and go get them dont want to run into problems half way through the grow.... right now the temps dont get higher then 86 lights on 75 lights off and the humidity is around 25 - 55, I am running diy co2 so i should be fine but i am only going to pump co2 twice a day few hours after lights on and few hours before lights off. Still need to look into how much diy co2 i need to run to make a differance.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 5, 2009)

weedtracker less than 2 weeks ago Grass roots in San Francisco has blue dream and some others for 15 a pop but all the babies i ever got there were A+ Quality but still 15$ is kinda alot


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 5, 2009)

i dont mind paying $15 for a clone of good quality you only have to buy it once then clone it.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 6, 2009)

bd only at 6 weeks im smoking anyways haha


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 6, 2009)

6 weeks i would just make bho out of it.


----------



## jberry (Nov 6, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> 6 weeks i would just make bho out of it.


i just made 2 batches of bho .... a whiteberry x bluedream mix.... it should be delightful once it cures a bit.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Nov 6, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Hey thanks for the info
> 
> Dana Point Safe Harbor Collective (DPSHC)
> 
> has some to, just need to make sure everyythings ok before i run and go get them dont want to run into problems half way through the grow.... right now the temps dont get higher then 86 lights on 75 lights off and the humidity is around 25 - 55, I am running diy co2 so i should be fine but i am only going to pump co2 twice a day few hours after lights on and few hours before lights off. Still need to look into how much diy co2 i need to run to make a differance.


 If you need help with calculating your SCFH of co2 output----just send me your room dimensions and any other specifics and I'll send you a co2 profile for that room. In most cases growers would want to match the co2 to the ppm nutrients for minimal results and up to 1700ppms for max results...


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 7, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> bd only at 6 weeks im smoking anyways haha


 sure the smoke it good if it was flushed but you could have nearly doubled your harvest by waiting until the 9th wk


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 7, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> my friend has 16 blue dream in 4 gallon grow bags 1 foot tall under 1000 watt hps ,how much would he get if he flowered now?i told him 1 lb what do you all think


1.5 lbs. it is a fast grower so if he waited another week until they are 24 inches, then he could top and lollipop and get up to 3+ zips per...3 lbs


----------



## jberry (Nov 11, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> 1.5 lbs. it is a fast grower so if he waited another week until they are 24 inches, then he could top and lollipop and get up to 3+ zips per...3 lbs



3 oz a plant i agree, no problem.... i believe you when you say thats what you get but are you doing 16 plants per 1000 watts?

but 3 lbs off one light?....im still waiting to see that one...

have you ever seen/heard of anyone get 3 elbows off 1 one thousand watt light?? Because they feature people in they High Times just for getting over 2 lbs per light!

i agree with the 1.5 figure for him tho... if he has experience growing.


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 11, 2009)

no 3 pounds off 1 1000 simply not enough light.


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 15, 2009)

jberry said:


> 3 oz a plant i agree, no problem.... i believe you when you say thats what you get but are you doing 16 plants per 1000 watts?
> 
> but 3 lbs off one light?....im still waiting to see that one...
> 
> ...


 i stand corrected, totally forgot to take the amount of light into consideration...i use about 2k or so for 16 plants.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i dont mind paying $15 for a clone of good quality you only have to buy it once then clone it.


 this dude here knows.one clone ,many plants.rdr.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 17, 2009)

Alright just letting every one know going to start a new grow, with Blue Dream.

Thanks for all the info i have read on this thread its going to be very usefull in the grow, and i am always open to ideas, suggestions, all that good stuff 

*NEW GROW - HULKNugs Medical Grow  Indoor, Hydro - Blue Dream (2 room setup)*


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Alright just letting every one know going to start a new grow, with Blue Dream.
> 
> Thanks for all the info i have read on this thread its going to be very usefull in the grow, and i am always open to ideas, suggestions, all that good stuff
> 
> *NEW GROW - HULKNugs Medical Grow  Indoor, Hydro - Blue Dream (2 room setup)*


 was vthat clone onlynstrain? thank yu.rdr.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 17, 2009)

raiderman said:


> was vthat clone onlynstrain? thank yu.rdr.


 
HuH?? 

wait i might understand, yes blue dream is a clone only strain lots are in cali right now check WeedTracker if your a medical patient.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> HuH??
> 
> wait i might understand, yes blue dream is a clone only strain lots are in cali right now check WeedTracker if your a medical patient.


o' i'm a medical patient, a real basket case,lol,i have to be stoned all day long smoking kush,thats my medical condition,i've been diagnosed with it 9yrs ago,lol, my house is like george of the jungle and i'm runnin a couple strains with blue the only reason i asked.gd luk on the gro my friend.rdr.


----------



## HitTheBong816 (Nov 18, 2009)

raiderman said:


> o' i'm a medical patient, a real basket case,lol,i have to be stoned all day long smoking kush,thats my medical condition,i've been diagnosed with it 9yrs ago,lol, my house is like george of the jungle.gd luk on the gro my friend.rdr.


i just gotta comment in this cuz Raidermans location is arlen texas, and i LOVE king of the hill, and all the references to it on here... theres someone named R. shackleford. Ya King Of the hill!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 18, 2009)

HitTheBong816 said:


> i just gotta comment in this cuz Raidermans location is arlen texas, and i LOVE king of the hill, and all the references to it on here... theres someone named R. shackleford. Ya King Of the hill!


i used to work floors ona drilling rig with a guy who threw chain named shackleford, he's like me,lol.rdr.


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 18, 2009)

greatdayn19 said:


> Where did u get it, and if you hear of any clones available let me know..


It's probably the easiest clone to get in the bay area right now.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 18, 2009)

i know that oaksterdam nursury carries it. you can get it at coffeshop bluesky.


----------



## Dan Kone (Nov 19, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> i know that oaksterdam nursury carries it. you can get it at coffeshop bluesky.


< http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/sss?catAbbreviation=sss&maxAsk=max&minAsk=min&query=blue+++dream&sort=date >

There are atleast 5 places on CL selling them too. It's everywhere.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

Dan Kone said:


> < http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/sss?catAbbreviation=sss&maxAsk=max&minAsk=min&query=blue+++dream&sort=date >
> 
> There are atleast 5 places on CL selling them too. It's everywhere.


 fed-ex please,lol.rdr.


----------



## trapper (Nov 19, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i dont mind paying $15 for a clone of good quality you only have to buy it once then clone it.


hell 15 dollars is cheap for a great clone,that's peanuts.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2009)

trapper said:


> hell 15 dollars is cheap for a great clone,that's peanuts.


say trapper is that yure gro in that avitar?freakin rush hour,lol.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 19, 2009)

Is there any trick to cloning this strain? I put 6 cuts in the groclone and so far only the smallest cut has grown roots. I take big ones and they just grow. Acctually 2 initially died because I didnt set the regulator right for the clone machine, then I took 2 new cuttings so that acctually makes 1 out of 4 that rooted. The larger stem ones look like they have no intention of growing roots and are just happy growing new foliage and stem. What gives?


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 20, 2009)

bigger stem,s are always harder to clone imo.


----------



## Operation 420 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm smoking Blue Dream with hash right now and I must say, it is very good smoke.

High, bag appeal, taste etc.. it's all there. 

I give it an A-.


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 21, 2009)

cloning this is super easy, they root in like 5 days. are u using notes? cause you dont need to, u dont even need rooting hormone


----------



## jberry (Nov 21, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Is there any trick to cloning this strain? I put 6 cuts in the groclone and so far only the smallest cut has grown roots. I take big ones and they just grow. Acctually 2 initially died because I didnt set the regulator right for the clone machine, then I took 2 new cuttings so that acctually makes 1 out of 4 that rooted. The larger stem ones look like they have no intention of growing roots and are just happy growing new foliage and stem. What gives?


softer stems (new growth) root easier imo but if they are too small they might just mush/rot out...... im surprised its giving you so much trouble, but my whiteberry roots in half the time (5+ days) so i would agree BD is a little harder then others.

Try cutting the nutes back on your mother before u take the cuttings.
make your cut on the node if possible and rough up the edges... use sterile tools.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 21, 2009)

I have this groclone machine which shoots diffused air into the res bathing the submerged stems in oxygen rich water. Out of six that I put in only 1 rooted. Last night I took a bunch of smaller bd clones since the one that rooted was smaller. I have 14 being rooted right now in the machine.
But I dont put anything into the res besides spring water which is about a 7 PH and I use no rooting hormone.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 21, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I have this groclone machine which shoots diffused air into the res bathing the submerged stems in oxygen rich water. Out of six that I put in only 1 rooted. Last night I took a bunch of smaller bd clones since the one that rooted was smaller. I have 14 being rooted right now in the machine.
> But I dont put anything into the res besides spring water which is about a 7 PH and I use no rooting hormone.


 
why no rooting hormone??


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 22, 2009)

The directions say hormone is optional but not necessary.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 23, 2009)

it definitely helps. takes a couple of weeks off of the cloning process


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 24, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> it definitely helps. takes a couple of weeks off of the cloning process


 couple weeks? this strain is awsome, i get roots in 5-7 days without rooting hormones. this is a very fast growing and rooting plant, just have to make sure the environment is just right and that they get what they need.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 24, 2009)

Ive tried oasis, coir/perlite, aero, and finally I have this groclone and Ive gottn only 2 bd to root. Kind of a silly question but one of the bd cuts rooted in 10 days. The only one. Since it rooted does that mean clones taken from this cut will be more likely to root? Or will the clones from that plant be just as likely to root as the original. I know clones are an exact genetic copy, but what caused that clone to root so well, luck?


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Ive tried oasis, coir/perlite, aero, and finally I have this groclone and Ive gottn only 2 bd to root. Kind of a silly question but one of the bd cuts rooted in 10 days. The only one. Since it rooted does that mean clones taken from this cut will be more likely to root? Or will the clones from that plant be just as likely to root as the original. I know clones are an exact genetic copy, but what caused that clone to root so well, luck?


 the genetics would mirror the original plant as long as a mutation didnt take place, which is rare and takes generations. perhaps the other cuttings were contaminated at the cut point, or maybe the one that made it was in just the right spot so it didnt get too cold or hot or dry or dark etc. i have a friend that has trouble with this strain and i cant explain it because we have the same set ups, but he doesnt have this issue with other strains. i have wracked my brain and cant figure it out, so who know...anyone?


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 25, 2009)

I use new razors, clean trimmers. Ive taken 30 cuts and only 2 have rooted, one in perlite/coir and one in the machine. The perlite one is struggling to live and at this point seems stunted. The other looks great. Ive got 15 in the cloner now, 4 BD have been in ther for 17 days and are growing yet have no roots.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 25, 2009)

that's insane.. the times i have cloned with just water it has taken closer to 3 weeks for them to be ready to trasnplant, and i only have about 50% success at that.


----------



## jsgrwn (Nov 25, 2009)

well, just remember water temp can play a role as well as ambient temp in the grow space. many folks in colder climates use heating pads. i do not have experience with them, so i dunno. but i know temp can be key. colder means slower growth at this point in the cycle. perhaps i am just lucky with my setup, although a lot has gone into it. i have only lost a hendful of clones in the last several years of constantly growing. and i usually end up killing some on purpose because i tend to make extras so i can chose the best ones.


----------



## davidbrisk (Dec 13, 2009)

i have blue dream clones


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 13, 2009)

me too


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 14, 2009)

i root in rockwool, and have never really changed that.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2009)

me too


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 14, 2009)

where are they selling BD clones right now in nor cal?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2009)

no idea
sorry


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 14, 2009)

TODAY'S CURRENT CLONES: Purple Erkle, Bubba Kush, Grape Punch, Snow Cap, Blue Dream, Master Kush, Dream Queen, GDP, Afgoo, Salonum....  1:58 PM Dec 11th  from web

from harborsides twitter update 
http://twitter.com/hhcnews


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 14, 2009)

yesterday they had them here just check www.weedtracker.com call and ask clubs that dont have updated menus 
*Pathways Health Coop (PHC)* 
20 E. Acacia St., Stockton, Ca. 95202 
Phone: (209) 451-3940


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 14, 2009)

craigslist also probably has bd


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 14, 2009)

Tried craigslist but the problem is I dont think Im using it right. Cant find anything. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ggrrtt11 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got some blue dream and purple power clones il post a link to my journal if anyone wants to watch them grow. About how much did you blue dream yeild per plant? theyre beautiful


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 14, 2009)

BlueDream, 5th week

Keep the thread alive with pics and info, on the strain!!

Using House and Garden nute line.


----------



## Relaxed (Dec 14, 2009)

Dear Santa,

Just like last year you delivered my wish list of a legit seed of purple wreck and og kush. This year my wish list is for seed of Blue Dream, Bubba Kush and Purple Kush from a top seedbank.

Thanks.....


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 14, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Just like last year you delivered my wish list of a legit seed of purple wreck and og kush. This year my wish list is for seed of Blue Dream, Bubba Kush and Purple Kush from a top seedbank.
> 
> Thanks.....


 
Blue Dream Clone only check your local clinic.

But what if a Blue Dream Plant turned Hermie ????? not really pro at growing but wouldnt that make blue dream seeds hmmm any really experianced growers have any input ?? The Dr ?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 15, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Blue Dream Clone only check your local clinic.
> 
> But what if a Blue Dream Plant turned Hermie ????? not really pro at growing but wouldnt that make blue dream seeds hmmm any really experianced growers have any input ?? The Dr ?



go back in this thread and someone like dr vondankenstein or something i forgot said blue dream are coming in seed form from some seed company soon(supposed to be his own i think) maybe humboldt farms idk
maybe in janruary 2010 i forgot


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

Blue Dream...... One to Mother and One to Flower soon...... Haven't decided yet on the particular techniques I will use..... or which one to keep as mother or flower...... any input?

In the Pics with 4 plants, the Blue dream is the two on the Left, there are only 2 blue dream plants


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Blue Dream...... One to Mother and One to Flower soon...... Haven't decided yet on the particular techniques I will use..... or which one to keep as mother or flower...... any input?
> 
> In the Pics with 4 plants, the Blue dream is the two on the Left, there are only 2 blue dream plants


 they dont really look like blue dream. but if you want a good yield from the dream, you will need a bit more room. i grow them to 24 inches and top and lollipop. they end up about 3-3.5 ft tall from root to top and i get about 3.5 zips per. it is a very fast grower so you should be at 24 inches in a matter of weeks.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

What the Hell are you talking about?


----------



## aeroplain (Dec 15, 2009)

been growing dream for 2 years love it north cali where the medicine is plentiful got clones from oakland club


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> What the Hell are you talking about?



i lst 'd a couple blue dreams when they were tiny clones and they ended up looking like bushy fat indicas, they seemed to respond really while to lst. i also topped and fimmed some and they are chilling too. i super cropped some and they arent as nice i think because i did it too close to flowering


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> What the Hell are you talking about?


 in case you forgot, you asked for input on technique. that is what was suplied. that is what i am talking about, oh and i think i mentioned that the plants u got there dont look like the BD i know. any other questions?


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 16, 2009)

i have the bd clone and when done vegging i will be making some fem s-1's with sts i should have them in a few months. or i may cross to another elite clone only for more vigor. so far i have done this already and crossed blue dream to 98 bubba kush came out nice.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> in case you forgot, you asked for input on technique. that is what was suplied. that is what i am talking about, oh and i think i mentioned that the plants u got there dont look like the BD i know. any other questions?



Yeah.... the same Original question...

What the hell are you talking about?!?

Not Blue dream heh? And how is it you can say this? (preemptive question)


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 17, 2009)

im just saying they dont look like the db i know, i have had this strain for quite some time now, pulled several pounds and i never have really seen that leaf structure. maybe they were taken from the bottom or something, i am used to seeing long slender leaves and taller clones.ill post some pics in a bit, i have a 5.5 footer(trying another new technique to see how much i can push outta this strain) vegging right now and several in diff stages of flowering.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 17, 2009)

You sure you were looking at the right plants???

As I described in the post with the Pictures....

*Purple Kush is on the Right hand side of the pics

Blue Dream on the Left*..... I will take Profile Pics of the Blue Dream so you can actually see the plants better..... but they are definitely Blue Dream....

And thanks for your tips on techniques.... I agree with them for the most part ...... I will update the progession of my BD here on occasion


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 17, 2009)

here is an example of my technique, and some serious shots of my blue dream in flowering...4-5 ft...nice. lemme know what you think, i am currently getting 3-3.5 zips per and am about to make a push for more with the huge vegging plant, check it out. enjoy the frosties

p.s. i guess i cant call em tomato cages anymore


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 18, 2009)

reminds me a lot of this last set I flowered (not blue dream, but similar style and yields  )....... I don't see any reason to doubt my genetics..... I have seen plenty of blue dream....... and nugs were on hand to identify the strain more easily too


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> reminds me a lot of this last set I flowered (not blue dream, but similar style and yields  )....... I don't see any reason to doubt my genetics..... I have seen plenty of blue dream....... and nugs were on hand to identify the strain more easily too


im not doubting, just healthy discussion. wonder why yours doesnt look like typical dream, would you say it looks like the dream you have seen? i got pics of my clones if ya wanna compare. i just habent seen it with short fat leaves is all and such tight node spacing. i have some in basically every stage a week at a time. perpetual baby


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 18, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> im not doubting, just healthy discussion. wonder why yours doesnt look like typical dream, would you say it looks like the dream you have seen? i got pics of my clones if ya wanna compare. i just habent seen it with short fat leaves is all and such tight node spacing. i have some in basically every stage a week at a time. perpetual baby


you do know that there can be different phenotypes in the same breed don't you? if you were to plant a ten pack of seeds from almost any strain from any breeder, you would see variation in the phenotypes of the plants. especially when it comes to a poly-hybrid like bluedream, which clearly has both indica and sativa heritage. your post comes off kind of snarky and condescending, like you are doubting TLD could really have bluedream... (maybe that's just how i am reading it) don't make yourself look ignorant by doubting the genetics of a plant that you had nothing to do with breeding.

i got a pack of blue mystic seeds from nirvana a while back... there was a sativa dominant pheno that appeared once out of 7 females. the rest were very indca dominant...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 18, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> you do know that there can be different phenotypes in the same breed don't you? if you were to plant a ten pack of seeds from almost any strain from any breeder, you would see variation in the phenotypes of the plants. especially when it comes to a poly-hybrid like bluedream, which clearly has both indica and sativa heritage. your post comes off kind of snarky and condescending, like you are doubting TLD could really have bluedream... (maybe that's just how i am reading it) don't make yourself look ignorant by doubting the genetics of a plant that you had nothing to do with breeding.
> 
> i got a pack of blue mystic seeds from nirvana a while back... there was a sativa dominant pheno that appeared once out of 7 females. the rest were very indca dominant...


Came off that way originally to me too.... then I realised it was more just conversation regarding his point of view, based on his experience, he was being up front and honest, which I appreciate, but is understandable that I reacted Defensively....


----------



## doitinthewoods (Dec 18, 2009)

I want this strain.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 18, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> im not doubting, just healthy discussion. wonder why yours doesnt look like typical dream, would you say it looks like the dream you have seen? i got pics of my clones if ya wanna compare. i just habent seen it with short fat leaves is all and such tight node spacing. i have some in basically every stage a week at a time. perpetual baby


The sister of the mother of the Blue Dream clones that I got was harvested almost a month and a half before I picked up the clones. I posted a close up Macro shot of the buds earlier in this thread..... the clones I have came from the sister of the plant that produced the buds in the picture....

Please post pics of BD clones 2-3 weeks into veg... I will post a couple good pictures of them a little later today...... they are both 2 weeks plus a day or two in veg.......

I can control internode spacing fairly easily with all of my strains, it was intended that one of the two BD clones I get grow fast, branch out a good bit, lanky, so I can throw her into flower real quick (a little more than a week from now)..... The other one is inteded to be grown more short, squat, with a larger more dense canopy, to be mothered, with as many lower branching as possible... I will get pics of them up later, they are both under a 400W MH Eye Hortilux MH....

I love the input, so Thank You, and the strain specific grow conversation!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 18, 2009)

my bd baby that looks like the exact same bud close up shots ive seen in robmars grows and a few other close ups of bd here and there and it came from harborside


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 18, 2009)

mount vernon said:


> kush is hybrid now, thank you!


OG kush has always been a hybrid. It's got old world paki kush (indica), Sour D (sativa), and Chem (indica dom hybrid). If you have OG that's not a hybrid, it's not the real OG.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 18, 2009)

the Blue Dream... a little over 2 weeks veg

Pinch FIM'ed, the larger LST'ed on will go into flower in a little more than a week.... they were transplanted a week and a half ago...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 18, 2009)

and yeah I over watered them this last time...... Whoops...... lol....


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 19, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> you do know that there can be different phenotypes in the same breed don't you? if you were to plant a ten pack of seeds from almost any strain from any breeder, you would see variation in the phenotypes of the plants. especially when it comes to a poly-hybrid like bluedream, which clearly has both indica and sativa heritage. your post comes off kind of snarky and condescending, like you are doubting TLD could really have bluedream... (maybe that's just how i am reading it) don't make yourself look ignorant by doubting the genetics of a plant that you had nothing to do with breeding.
> 
> i got a pack of blue mystic seeds from nirvana a while back... there was a sativa dominant pheno that appeared once out of 7 females. the rest were very indca dominant...


i just saw the pic and started typing. but funny you bring this up since this is a clone only strain. anything grown from a hermie seed off a blue dream is not going to be the original. this is why the nursuries have to keep it going. anyhow, please dont make yourself come off as ignorant. and stop commenting on a strain you have no clue about, not only have you displayed your apparent lack of knowledge on these genes but you frankly got it all wrong. i know much about genetics and have had this strain for about a year, growing it several ways and in several different conditions to find the best yield and quality. so i am very familiar with it. since that pheno thing is outta the way, im going to go talk to loaded

ps. questions can often be offensive, this is not my intent.


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 19, 2009)

here is my BD at clone, 1 week and 2 weeks, in that order. as you can see my dream has long slender leaves and are rather lanky. this changes in flowering a bit and they get huge buds with pruning (i top and lollipop). i must say when i first got this plant i had no faith, hadnt heard of it and did not like the strechiness. but after a bit of tinkering, i have grown to love it. it is the best producer i have by far. anyhow let me know what ya think loaded


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 20, 2009)

Must be a heavy top producer.... looks good.... that is how it looked when I got them as cuttings..... I am glad I FIM'ed them  ..... thanks


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 20, 2009)

so it was the fim, i see. will be giving that a try and we shall see how it goes in a few months. wonder how a plant fimmed at 12 inches and vegged to 24 will do?


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 20, 2009)

it is, the tops turn into 5-8 gram nugs, i will have to try this fim tech and see how it does on the big dadies


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 20, 2009)

Pinch FIM'ing is the only way I to it any more... stimulates bottom stem elongations, increases photosynthesis production in bio mass areas such as green leafy materials, and stimulates the hormonal response of maturity even if it may be early in a plants life  ..... I also get Twice as many top colas this way, turning main bottom and mid bottom branches in to top cola producing branches, ... Topped at 12" flowered at 24" I would anticipate great yields and super dank nugs


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 20, 2009)

what do you all think? is this the real bd? im like 90+% sure that its the same blue dream robmar grew on here


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 20, 2009)

Real Deal


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 20, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Real Deal


 i concur, that is some fine bd


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 20, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> i just saw the pic and started typing. but funny you bring this up since this is a clone only strain. anything grown from a hermie seed off a blue dream is not going to be the original. this is why the nursuries have to keep it going. anyhow, please dont make yourself come off as ignorant. and stop commenting on a strain you have no clue about, not only have you displayed your apparent lack of knowledge on these genes but you frankly got it all wrong. i know much about genetics and have had this strain for about a year, growing it several ways and in several different conditions to find the best yield and quality. so i am very familiar with it. since that pheno thing is outta the way, im going to go talk to loaded
> 
> ps. questions can often be offensive, this is not my intent.


if it is infact a clone only strain, i have seen different plants being called blue dream at different dispensaries. and in my opinion, there is really no way to know exactly what you are getting in clone form from those places. in reality there is nothing to keep people from using the same name that has been used in the past. as such, i don't really think the "pheno thing is outta the way"

obviously you and loaded have different plants that are both called blue dream.... but only yours could be the real one right? there is no way in hell that you just got a female plant that someone called blue dream, that would be impossible. i guess TLD is full of shit... because you were the one that bred the seed right? too bad you only made one.


----------



## jberry (Dec 21, 2009)

blue dream is a clone only strain that has long slender leaves and is known to get lanky but matures with big indica sized colas.

it is also listed in Jason King's Cannabible #3 as a clone only strain from northern california.

the blue dream i grow has slender leaves.

im not trying to keep the shit stirred, im just sharing my info


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

The Blue Dream Does have long slender leaves, and is a clone only strain, so..... who bred what seed??? I got mine from a very trusted source in Northern Cali (clones)..... Blue Dream has quite a few strain specific characteristics in all aspects of the growing and smoking sense, thus it is relatively easy to identify the strain by its inherent traits..... as described, Blue Dream leaves widen out when the plant reaches a maturity level of being ready to flower, and/or beginning to flower..... When I got the cuttings, the leaves were very long and slender, after transplant, and pinch FIM, the leaves have widened out and preflowers have begun to pop up everywhere  .... The Pinch FIM in combination with a slight light trick of altering the light cycle by 6 hrs triggers a response of forced hormonal production increasing biomass production rates when exposed to the blue light spectrum


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 21, 2009)

nice info, i can see how this could alter the leaf appearance. and i will try topping at 12 istead of 24 and see how one goes. still trying to max out the yield, getting 3-3.5 per, hoping to break 4oz. we shall see.


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 21, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> if it is infact a clone only strain, i have seen different plants being called blue dream at different dispensaries. and in my opinion, there is really no way to know exactly what you are getting in clone form from those places. in reality there is nothing to keep people from using the same name that has been used in the past. as such, i don't really think the "pheno thing is outta the way"
> 
> obviously you and loaded have different plants that are both called blue dream.... but only yours could be the real one right? there is no way in hell that you just got a female plant that someone called blue dream, that would be impossible. i guess TLD is full of shit... because you were the one that bred the seed right? too bad you only made one.


hey bubb, check it out...this is a cross between dj short bluberry and a haze. this dj short strain was donated and the breeders (the oaksterdam nursery) turned it into blue dream, and sold it at the old sr-71 coffee shop (now blue sky) as well as affiliate clubs like Fruitridge Wellness Center. This is a strait norcal strain that has made its way all over the US by clone. wow that jsgrwm guy has some insight...perhaps it is because i have been in the MMJ movement for some time. And yes there is a fem plant that is called blue dream, you are slowly confirming my ignorance statement from earlier. let me break it down, seeds get to breeder, breeder crosses them, breeder grows them out, breeder selects the best one, a reveg can occur here to create clone only or cutting taken before flower can be labeled and saved, they are distributed to a select few dispensaries, clubs sell the strain to patients, patiets grow this lovely herb, some create more clones and distribute them to other patients and clubs...some clubs will purchase clones that are claimed to be BD, but some clubs are not the brightest, they basically have to take the vendors word for it. so i can see a few straglers plants out there that are not BD. after a bit of convo from loaded i do not think this is the case with his BD. i think he has the real deal and his technique and nute regiment make the plant look a bit different.

also steadman, consider that some of the fem clones hermed out and seeded, some may call these BD seeds, when this is not really the case. but anyhhow...yes your statement "there is no way in hell that you just got a female plant that someone called blue dream, that would be impossible" is a very narrow point of view and is quite frankly WRONG. find another thread to spread your BS opinion. we like facts around here...and one more thing, those who have seen the product and grown it out, know what is BD. see medmary's example, looks just like my nugz


----------



## jberry (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for the oaksterdam BD info jsg...

this strain is really hard to hermie out, and i agree it would not likey hold it's traits.

and i have seen different brand nutes change the look of this strain more than u would think it could... im sure tld has what he says he has.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

I have noticed that most Clone only strains are EXTREMELY hard to hermie out!!

I have been trying on successive Purple Kush generations..... and a few of my friends run into the same issues.....

Hermie seeds are not exactly what the mother of the hermied plant produced! Its different genetically, as the hormonal differences in the seed development of a hermied plant is not that of the actual seedstock the plant itself came from, thus it will not produce the same plant


----------



## Rjstoner (Dec 21, 2009)

I got four blue dream clones from one of my local growing buddies and i love it so much i decided to keep one for my mother room. Seems to be a fast flower, we will see how long it takes to finish. They are very self contained plants (almost not pruning or training needed just normal low maitanence stuff), and the finished product is great tasting and stickey. 

Anyone know common indoor yield g/m2?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 21, 2009)

Rjstoner said:


> I got four blue dream clones from one of my local growing buddies and i love it so much i decided to keep one for my mother room. Seems to be a fast flower, we will see how long it takes to finish. They are very self contained plants (almost not pruning or training needed just normal low maitanence stuff), and the finished product is great tasting and stickey.
> 
> Anyone know common indoor yield g/m2?



i might of read somewhere it yeilds like UP TO 2 pounds per 1000 watt


----------



## jberry (Dec 21, 2009)

im pulling about a pound per square meter with the blue dream


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of old widow ladies arguing in the rest home about last weeks Bingo Game. Why dont yall fire one up and quit nagging? What I want to know is will it make my hair stand on end and get the urge to drink whiskey out of a broken bottle while laughing hysterical and playing the piano? Thanks.


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 21, 2009)

its more of a chill high, but if you wanna break bottles go ahead. i had to argue so much because my facts were being clouded by some dudes misinformation. 
as far as yield...3-3.5 oz per with 9 plants in m2...27-31.5oz...up to 2 p's... but 9 plants actually takes up about 4 sq ft of canopy...m2 is the floorspace. wow, i wouldnt have bought into this unless i saw it myself...and i do every week. i always see 800g per m2 on these seed sites and i always though...yeah right, but i never did the math on my shit, go blue dream.


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 22, 2009)

i will be spraying my bd with sts to reverse it when its ready will see how that works out if it does i will have fem s-1's of blue dream.


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Dec 22, 2009)

where can i find the blue dream seeds. you cali guys got it made in the shade. cant wait till minnesota has its own weed vending places haha.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone's BD come from harborside? Please post pics of it for me if it is. Picked up 4 BD at harborside and want to see it in flower.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 22, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Anyone's BD come from harborside? Please post pics of it for me if it is. Picked up 4 BD at harborside and want to see it in flower.



a few posts back is my bd i got from harborside


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 22, 2009)

RootsOrganicMan said:


> where can i find the blue dream seeds. you cali guys got it made in the shade. cant wait till minnesota has its own weed vending places haha.


 hey roote, welcome to RIU. most of us are here to help. but you have to put in some effort as well. like...i dunno, reading the thread. see 10 or so times it is written in this thread..."this is a clone only strain"...even in the past few pages this has been mentioned a handfull of times. clone only means there are no seeds. it is a cutting off of one plant a long time ago, and when the bud is this nice, the clones seem to stick around for years and years.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 23, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> hey roote, welcome to RIU. most of us are here to help. but you have to put in some effort as well. like...i dunno, reading the thread. see 10 or so times it is written in this thread..."this is a clone only strain"...even in the past few pages this has been mentioned a handfull of times. clone only means there are no seeds. it is a cutting off of one plant a long time ago, and when the bud is this nice, the clones seem to stick around for years and years.



im pretty sure that some user on here i think dr. vondankenstein said jan 2010 humboldt farms or some seed company idk is releasing blue dream in seed form and that they have been working on it for a couple years now


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 23, 2009)

Dr. VonDank said:


> BLUE DREAM HAZE is a cross of DJ SHORTS original BLUEBERRY with a stabilized ROMULAN x NEVILLES HAZE male. Clone's are avail in dispensaries from North to South CA/COLORADO SPRINGS CO and a few other places. REG non-fem seeds will be avail 1-01-10 from HUMBOLDT FARMS. DR. VONDANK



this is what i meant


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 23, 2009)

i see that, but it will be hit or miss if you will get the pheno we all have. and who knows how the quality and yeild will be with some of the random phenos you may find. i will be keeping this thing alive as long as possible.


----------



## jberry (Dec 23, 2009)

TWO DIFFERENT STRAINS ^^

"Blue Dream" is different from the Dr. "Blue Dream Haze"


----------



## jberry (Dec 23, 2009)

so if i understand this right then Blue Dream was created by DJ Short and donated to Oaksterdam nursery?

so DJ Short is the only person that actually knows what type of Haze the blueberry was crossed to?

just curious, but where did u get this info?



jsgrwn said:


> hey bubb, check it out...this is a cross between dj short bluberry and a haze. this dj short strain was donated and the breeders (the oaksterdam nursery) turned it into blue dream, and sold it at the old sr-71 coffee shop (now blue sky) as well as affiliate clubs like Fruitridge Wellness Center. This is a strait norcal strain that has made its way all over the US by clone. wow that jsgrwm guy has some insight...perhaps it is because i have been in the MMJ movement for some time. And yes there is a fem plant that is called blue dream, you are slowly confirming my ignorance statement from earlier. let me break it down, seeds get to breeder, breeder crosses them, breeder grows them out, breeder selects the best one, a reveg can occur here to create clone only or cutting taken before flower can be labeled and saved, they are distributed to a select few dispensaries, clubs sell the strain to patients, patiets grow this lovely herb, some create more clones and distribute them to other patients and clubs...some clubs will purchase clones that are claimed to be BD, but some clubs are not the brightest, they basically have to take the vendors word for it. so i can see a few straglers plants out there that are not BD. after a bit of convo from loaded i do not think this is the case with his BD. i think he has the real deal and his technique and nute regiment make the plant look a bit different.
> 
> also steadman, consider that some of the fem clones hermed out and seeded, some may call these BD seeds, when this is not really the case. but anyhhow...yes your statement "there is no way in hell that you just got a female plant that someone called blue dream, that would be impossible" is a very narrow point of view and is quite frankly WRONG. find another thread to spread your BS opinion. we like facts around here...and one more thing, those who have seen the product and grown it out, know what is BD. see medmary's example, looks just like my nugz


----------



## northern cali (Dec 23, 2009)

what clubs in cal have clones anyone know?????thanks


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Dec 23, 2009)

northern cali said:


> what clubs in cal have clones anyone know?????thanks


where in norcal u from? Harborside in oakland is where i get mine from..they usually got alot of different strains to choose from2


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Dec 23, 2009)

blue dream is the shit tho..these pics are from my last grow..it got 5ftindoor under a 600w with 5other plants and i pulled almost a half pound of of her


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 23, 2009)

jberry said:


> so if i understand this right then Blue Dream was created by DJ Short and donated to Oaksterdam nursery?
> 
> so DJ Short is the only person that actually knows what type of Haze the blueberry was crossed to?
> 
> just curious, but where did u get this info?


not quite, my understanding is that the dj short blueberry seeds were donated but he didnt do the breeding, you can find this info in the oaksterdam nursery catalog from over a year ago, but i spoke to my boys at the university and found this out a while back. as far as the haze...your guess is as good as mine, umm...silver haze? who knows.


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 23, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> blue dream is the shit tho..these pics are from my last grow..it got 5ftindoor under a 600w with 5other plants and i pulled almost a half pound of of her


 bravo brother, nice to not only see a nice dark color, which means you let that thing go for a long time and nice temp difference. but the yellow leaves...great flush. some serious quality. most dont handle biz like you did...bravo


----------



## jeffe925 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wondrin bro soil or hydro?


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 23, 2009)

mine is soil and many others on here, cuz these plant get huge, hydro often has a small container or block size and 5 footers are tough to keep standing and crowd easily unless you do individual buckets. plus i tried hydro, and i prefer the soil because it is more forgiving(less maintenence), produces better product, still yields great and is natural...its all about the fox farm ocean forest and cutting edge or advanced nutrients...thes are brands if ya dont know already


----------



## jberry (Dec 24, 2009)

i do hydro, well kinda, i use pure coco (2 gal. pots and 3 - 3 1/2 foot plants) and they grow extremely fast in the coco compared to when i was using soil 3 years ago (75% Fox Farm Ocean Forest and 25% Perlite mix)

but jsgrwn is obviously pulling good yields using soil... and i know soil grows can taste great.
but i think plants in soil grow slower and take longer, and over a year or five years that can really add up, and that is one of the reasons i dont use soil anymore... but anyhow, you really can't go wrong with this strain.


----------



## jonnyplayer (Dec 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I have this groclone machine which shoots diffused air into the res bathing the submerged stems in oxygen rich water. Out of six that I put in only 1 rooted. Last night I took a bunch of smaller bd clones since the one that rooted was smaller. I have 14 being rooted right now in the machine.
> But I dont put anything into the res besides spring water which is about a 7 PH and I use no rooting hormone.


blue dream is tough to clone, I use an ez cloner with rooting hormone in water and still was only getting 80 % and taking two weeks. Added aquarium heater set at 79 degrees and had 55 out of sixty in little over a week. bigger stems dont clone well.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Dec 24, 2009)

jsgrwn said:


> bravo brother, nice to not only see a nice dark color, which means you let that thing go for a long time and nice temp difference. but the yellow leaves...great flush. some serious quality. most dont handle biz like you did...bravo


thanks bro yea that was from my first grow to..i did like a 2-3week flush i didnt play with the temp really tho but at night with the lights off it would get pretty cold in my grow room.. if thats what u meant


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 24, 2009)

jberry said:


> i do hydro, well kinda, i use pure coco (2 gal. pots and 3 - 3 1/2 foot plants) and they grow extremely fast in the coco compared to when i was using soil 3 years ago (75% Fox Farm Ocean Forest and 25% Perlite mix)
> 
> but jsgrwn is obviously pulling good yields using soil... and i know soil grows can taste great.
> but i think plants in soil grow slower and take longer, and over a year or five years that can really add up, and that is one of the reasons i dont use soil anymore... but anyhow, you really can't go wrong with this strain.


 nicely said, i have tried coco, but i had many nute problems, this was some time ago, maybe i should try it again. my boy uses it and they veg outta control in a very short time period. nice input.


jonnyplayer said:


> blue dream is tough to clone, I use an ez cloner with rooting hormone in water and still was only getting 80 % and taking two weeks. Added aquarium heater set at 79 degrees and had 55 out of sixty in little over a week. bigger stems dont clone well.


 most everyone i know has the opposite result, my bd roots in a week and i just use water and rockwool, i dont even bother with PH with this strain. environment is key


HomeGrown420baby said:


> thanks bro yea that was from my first grow to..i did like a 2-3week flush i didnt play with the temp really tho but at night with the lights off it would get pretty cold in my grow room.. if thats what u meant


 thats what i meant, nice buds


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 6, 2010)

Starting Week 9 on saturday, Trichs are milky all over no amber really(do you still look for amber on sativas?)

Just seeing if any one has some insight on the strain around flushing

Was going to Flush for 7 days (is that to long, or to short? with this strain) 

Been using House and Garden nute line


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 6, 2010)

Need some close-ups of some ripe BD from harborside. Anyone?

And speaking of those, The stems on my clones are very small at the bottom but they get bigger the furthur up. But damn its like the stem hasnt grown at the base at all.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 6, 2010)

i harvest when trichs are more or less all cloudy i dont wait for amber trichs with most strains. even with indicas i do it this way i have no problems with potency and my indicas put me and others on there asses.


----------



## DankShasta (Jan 7, 2010)

1252life said:


> hello fellow stoners,
> i recently picked up some blue dream from the pharmacy. It was very tasty, smelled delicious, clean high and smooth hits. Blue dream is one of my new top favorite strains.
> 
> Has anyone else ran into blue dream? if so how did you like it?
> ...



thats wierd man, i just smoked some Blue Dream. I thought the dude made it up, lol.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright there done, just started the cure.

Weight with a little more to loose.

I got 4.25 oz off of 4 plants. 

Going to go sample my home grown BLUE DREAM


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice. Where did your BD cuts come from?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 21, 2010)

hmmm dont really remeber witch place but i believe i got them by the 605 in west covina, was looking for them every day some places did not hvae good looking clones then it go to the point i could not find them for a while so i just picked them up at a random place one day.


----------



## Mburton15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Heres a pic of a friends blue dream that was cut last wednesday...I got clones from him a while back and they are now 22 days into flower. Ill take pics when the girls wake up in the morning.


----------



## Mburton15 (Jan 26, 2010)

switched to 12/12 on Jan 3...


----------



## rookie 420 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in Ky and when I heard this was around I was surprised. It cost 350 an oz but I got 1/2lb for 1600, which is about what I usually pay for killer. It ripped me but not the best I've ever smoked. What do think, is it legite?


----------



## jberry (Feb 3, 2010)

looks like it could be to me but hard to say for sure. i know the BD gets shipped all over and the bay area is finally just overwhelmingly flooded with BD at this point and a lot of peeps are taking it as far from here as possible... thats kinda cool if it is BD made its way over to KY  in my opinion its more of a growers dream then a smokers dream but the shit is pretty damn bomb smelling and tasting... but as u said i could name 5 better right off the top of my head when it comes to smoking.

it is more of a mellow uplifting high then a knock your socks off high.
how did it taste and smell?


----------



## gf guerilla (Feb 4, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> I got 4.25 oz off of 4 plants.


You lying hound. The olny way those plants could be an ounce plus is if those white things are in are 5 gallon buckets and those lollypops are the size they are in relation to that 5 gal bucket. However, those white things sure look a lot like 4" rockwool cubes. Those 4 tiny single cola plants at less than a foot high got you no more than 1 oz total trimmed and dried. 4.25? Ha I'll bet wet didn't even hit 4 O's.


----------



## indyman (Feb 4, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Alright there done, just started the cure.
> 
> Weight with a little more to loose.
> 
> ...


bro what the fuck is that those plants or midgets are maybe 10-15grams and that is pushin it!!


----------



## indyman (Feb 4, 2010)

rookie 420 said:


> I'm in Ky and when I heard this was around I was surprised. It cost 350 an oz but I got 1/2lb for 1600, which is about what I usually pay for killer. It ripped me but not the best I've ever smoked. What do think, is it legite?


that do's not look like blue dream and if it was u would now the taste and the smell are one of a kind the high is ok but the taste man the taste!!!


----------



## jberry (Feb 4, 2010)

it looks similar to this nug which i know is BD... 



jberry said:


> 7 gram blue dream...


----------



## ganjaluvr (Feb 4, 2010)

Mburton15 said:


> Heres a pic of a friends blue dream that was cut last wednesday...I got clones from him a while back and they are now 22 days into flower. Ill take pics when the girls wake up in the morning.



Yeah that looks more alot like Blue Dream.

I just had an Oz. of that a few weeks ago. My friend gets a new strain weekly.. and that's what strain was around that week.

Really distinctive taste... and the buds are stout with a "candy" like smell... mmm... I wish it would come back around. 

peace..


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres some cured blue dream. I thought the high stuck out the most on this strain. Its beautiful weed. It ranks among my top 5 most notable strains.


----------



## rookie 420 (Feb 4, 2010)

Those pics do look similar. The high is pretty good, I'm more a fan of the pine taste though. When I smoke it, the stuff puts of a smell unlike any smoke I have ever smelled, almost a potpourri type aroma.


----------



## jberry (Feb 6, 2010)

fresh BD...


----------



## jsgrwn (Feb 11, 2010)

i was at a local club here and they had strawberry dream, looks like db with a sweeter smell, great stuff, cant wait to get my hands on one of those clones. and yes the cross is exactly what you would think.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 11, 2010)

i really like the orignal Blue Dream that was grown right hahaha

now i am seeing all these other blue dreams, dont even think they are mixed strains just new growers putting there own name on the strain.

will keep my eye open for the StrawberryDream, sounds like a good mix


----------



## jsgrwn (Feb 11, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> i really like the orignal Blue Dream that was grown right hahaha
> 
> now i am seeing all these other blue dreams, dont even think they are mixed strains just new growers putting there own name on the strain.
> 
> will keep my eye open for the StrawberryDream, sounds like a good mix


 trust me, my main shit is the dream. and i love this stuff. major producer with tons of shine and nice color and smell. i have also grown a chronic but low producing strawberry mix that was nice but didnt push enough weight to put time into. but i can dream of a plant with the strawberry smell with the blue dream weight. that would be nice. still waiting to see a clone, but it may not produce like the real dream does, and nothing can repace that.


----------



## ledphoot (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting.. I got a couple of Blue Dream clones from Harborside in San Jose... They don't look quite like the plants I am looking at in this thread... 

I like the way the plant looks, but it seems to be more Indica than Sativa to me.


----------



## buddy32 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just picked up some Blue Dream from the dispensary, Green Angel of Malibu. It was of course very nice and well grown, as usual. But it was kind of a heavier high later om. I almost always fell asleep and woke up feeling like a million dollars.

to me it is one of the best strains to sleep with.

-Buddy


----------



## DaKilla420 (Mar 13, 2010)

yea that blue dream is some kill, it is now in St paul, Minnesota. There must be alot because a couple of my supplyers from opisite side of town both had blue dream it is everywhere and it is great. At the moment there is purp, blueberry, and blue dream


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Mar 14, 2010)

glad to hear that!!!. Choose the sat pheno if you can...enjoy!!!-------------VonDank


----------



## dieselburna (Mar 19, 2010)

i picked up some blue dream the other day from a local source and they had said it was straight up fire. i took a bong rip when i got home and i was pretty lifted. ive been blazin some bomb hash lately, but the blue dream got me lovin it. last time i had some dank shit was when i picked up some headband. now that shit is like the best trees ive ever smoked.


----------



## jberry (Mar 28, 2010)

7 weeks in...


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Mar 29, 2010)

Jberry-

Nice job!!!-----Looks tasty----Hope you take the time to dry/cure that lady. Give us a smoke report in 7 weeks...


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. VonDank said:


> glad to hear that!!!. Choose the sat pheno if you can...enjoy!!!-------------VonDank


 choose the pheno? this is a clone only. i know of the claim earlier in the thread...and i hate to say it but this guy did not create blue dream. perhaps he produced some stable seeds, but if u ask me...it aint that stable if there are different phenos, clone only...now that is stable.


----------



## redlantern420 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Ive had the dream i love one of my new faves.. mite try and grow sum anyone got any info on growing it in doors??*


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 1, 2010)

redlantern420 said:


> *Ive had the dream i love one of my new faves.. mite try and grow sum anyone got any info on growing it in doors??*


 sound to me like you have A LOT of reading to do... i would suggest you start by reading this thread and then reading 20% of the rest of the site. they even have a section just for noobs. hit me up if ya need some advice...but please read up first. most of the experienced growers dont like to answer questions like..."should i boil the roots?"


----------



## humble learner (Apr 16, 2010)

here's my BD 24 days in.....


----------



## abetterworld (Apr 17, 2010)

TLD's... harvested and cured over two months....


----------



## jberry (Apr 22, 2010)

jberry said:


> 7 weeks in...


this isnt my pic... Ever since RIU "updated" the site, there has been a ton of problems like this. Wonder where my pic went and how this one got in its place?? Whos picture is this anyway??


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally.. thank you so much bro. I think that all the noobs that ask questions (common sense ones..like that one) don't even deserve any reply what so ever. But then again.. that's me. I like to help the noobs out whenever I can.. but when it comes to dumb questions like that one.. ehhh. Just agitates me royally you know?

Thanks for having the balls to say something to them though... I guess I'm too nice of a person to tell it like it is. LOL... because I usually help the noobs even when they ask questions like that. Props to you tho for telling them like it is brah.

They should also (the noobs) go and read the 'RIU FAQ'. There are quite a few answers to the questions that they ask inside the FAQ section...

anyhow.. happy toking and growing to all my experienced growers out there..

peace!


----------



## Hippie *Sonic Youth* (Apr 29, 2010)

yea, i just got some Blue Dream yesterday 

i havent smoked it yet, ill pack a bowl now


----------



## chknzgd137 (Apr 29, 2010)

i'm smokin AND growin blue dream right now ^_^ 
here's a few pics of my 2 BDs 1 week into flower


----------



## goosehunter16 (May 2, 2010)

blue dream is the best weed i ever smoked!! didnt even taste like weed


----------



## smokefrogg (May 5, 2010)

just picked up an oaksterdam cut from lapcg in west hollywood, i've never had it before but it sounds like a great smoke, i love having mostly up herbs available, i'll be training it to keep it low


----------



## smokinbigkilla420 (May 8, 2010)

yo i smoked a gram of blue dream and was straight lifted for like 6 hourse, is it a haze?


----------



## Cliddy (May 12, 2010)

Well well well looks like Blue Dream has got a strong following. I have not yet found it in a club near me but I do have 20 clones I acquired off a local grower, they are sitting in my stinkbud system (Spread the love). I was hoping some one could point me in the right direction of how she handles nutes? I am her veging at 1000ppm right now and I can see it is stressing her a little. Any one have some experience?

Really looking forward to lighting her up, all I have hear is good things about her. Any other adives about traits she has would be great. Does she herme easily? Look like she likes to strech. I have heard some crazy things about yeild; is this true? 

Stocked looks like I got a good one.


----------



## xstation420 (May 29, 2010)

Haha yeah Blue Dream, I always keep an 1/8th in stock for my girlfriend that is the only bud she'll smoke. Its really smooth and fruity smelling and the high is real indica heavy(couch lock). I wanted to grow a blue dream plant for my girlfriend but i'm having trouble finding seeds. I usually go to The Attitude(The shit when it comes to seed banks) and they don't have it. Has anyone bought any online?


----------



## whiteflour (May 29, 2010)

It's clone only.


----------



## getbluntd420 (Jun 23, 2010)

i picked up a blue dream hze clone at my pharmacy its doin pretty well


----------



## Cliddy (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is that blue dream, I got in flower. Now at 5 weeks. 



















How long do you all let them go for? And how much more do you think they are going to pack on. (they are grown in areo)


----------



## stoney917 (Jul 23, 2010)

myne goes for 11-12 wks


----------



## jberry (Jul 23, 2010)

these were pulled at 7 1/2 weeks... they could have gone a little longer but not another 4 1/2 weeks so i guess there are many variables effecting harvest times this strain.

this nug was over 18 grams after trimming and curing:


----------



## 67westy (Jul 30, 2010)

Blue Dream rocks! Havn't seen any clones but I do know you can get seed.Cant remember who does it though.


----------



## jberry (Jul 30, 2010)

67westy said:


> Blue Dream rocks! Havn't seen any clones but I do know you can get seed.Cant remember who does it though.


you cant remember cuz its not true


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks for takin the time to post.




great pics all around!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jul 30, 2010)

jberry said:


> this isnt my pic... Ever since RIU "updated" the site, there has been a ton of problems like this. Wonder where my pic went and how this one got in its place?? Whos picture is this anyway??


I had the same problem and just the other day my pics disappeared and now all of my albums are gone so I'm just giving up on this site.


----------



## jberry (Jul 31, 2010)

yea, mine eventually got all sorted out... good luck


----------



## Latrobe (Aug 1, 2010)

First round with Blue Dream, love the smoke. She's about 24 days into veg from clone.


----------



## golddog (Aug 6, 2010)

I wasn't planning on it, but i picked up 6 Blue Dream clones at my local club.

I just put them in my vegging box, we'll see how they grow 

Wish me luck


----------



## northern cali (Aug 6, 2010)

i have grown a bunch of blue dream it a good strain just don't veg for to long cause when it flowers it doubles in size before its done


----------



## golddog (Aug 6, 2010)

northern cali said:


> i have grown a bunch of blue dream it a good strain just don't veg for to long cause when it flowers it doubles in size before its done


So what do you think, flower at 1 foot or 2 or 1 1/2 feet. 

I have 6 feet from the bottom of my grow box. I will be using a 400 watt HPS and about 315 watt Full Spectrum CFL's for the side.

The guys at the club indicated that they grow really fast, and I've read about it in previous posts to this thread.

I am growing in soil, what size pots do you use? 

I usually go 16 oz -> 1 gallon -> 3 gallon

Any input would be appreciated


----------



## drifter1978 (Aug 6, 2010)

ive got a blue dreams haze going at the moment, just started,i will post pics when she is all sexy looking


----------



## golddog (Aug 12, 2010)

These little ladies are 6 days in the dirt. I am vegging them in my veg box and will keep them in there until they reach 10-11 inches. 



They are about 6 inches now. I have already prepped my 1 gallon pots. If you look closely at the pictures you will see that I have filled the 1 gallon pots with 3/4 FFOF & 1/4 Perlite. I use a pot (the same size they are in now) to make a hole so when I transplant I just throw them in and go! .


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Aug 12, 2010)

hear alot about the high with dream they say it only gets better


----------



## Kushrolled3 (Aug 13, 2010)

I got a blue dream clone growing! I need to know if it will grow if I just water it and keep it outside?


----------



## smokefrogg (Aug 17, 2010)

woooord, going on 9 weeks with the latest one of mine, getting close!


----------



## zdesoto (Sep 8, 2010)

my caregiver has blue dream and many others, i like grapegod. the best thing is all clones from my giver are FREE! loving it in montana


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 8, 2010)

check out these threads of my Blue Dream grow gonna yield big




Indoor monster plant

Blue Dream, Grand Daddy and Purple Kush under 1000 watt light hoping too yield big


----------



## zdesoto (Sep 8, 2010)

I use either 3 gal or 5 gal to finish in I only transplant once from styrofoam cup. and flower at 1 ft because my room is short - I always say they get like dowble the size atleast depending if its indica or sativa dominant


----------



## stonedvegan (Sep 8, 2010)

seeds for blue dream can not be found unless im not looking hard enough but it is a cali clone so hard to come by


----------



## northern cali (Sep 8, 2010)

golddog said:


> So what do you think, flower at 1 foot or 2 or 1 1/2 feet.
> 
> I have 6 feet from the bottom of my grow box. I will be using a 400 watt HPS and about 315 watt Full Spectrum CFL's for the side.
> 
> ...


just depends on how big you want it to be when its done I veg mine tell there 3 ft so when they finish there about 6 ft I usually yield around 4 oz's a plant dry but thats if everything goes right and they need atleast 9 to 10 weeks in flower to be completly doneI have cut them at 8 though and its still good


----------



## golddog (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm at 63 days into 12/12, lot's of good lookin buds.

Does anyone have a picture of a bud, just before they harvested? I want to see how the pistils change. My hairs are all still white.

This is a Blue Dream from clone.


----------



## HappyToad (Oct 11, 2010)

golddog said:


> I'm at 63 days into 12/12, lot's of good lookin buds.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of a bud, just before they harvested? I want to see how the pistils change. My hairs are all still white.
> 
> This is a Blue Dream from clone.


Sounds like you have a few weeks left. I recently harvested 2 that were clones from an OC pharmacy and am waiting for them to cure. It was an outdoor grow and they ended up being completely crystal covered to the point that I had mixed feelings when I was trimming the small "sugar leaves". Made some out-of-this-world scissor hash that smelled and tasted of blueberries.

On another note, they were the strangest plants I've ever seen. Not like a sativa or an indica. I never topped them and they looked just like massive round shrubs until they started flowering and stretching. And the leaves only had 3 "fingers" not 5,7, or what have you. They were very bunched up- reminded me of a Christmas tree that was still wrapped up in netting. Would have gotten a bigger yield by tie-ing/training them to allow better light penetration, but that was not an option. (Yield was still very good.)

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## golddog (Oct 12, 2010)

I looked at the Trichs and they are ALL cloudy.....

So we wait.

I took a smaller bud and quick dried it, this stuff will already phuck you up.

No hurries, no worries.


----------



## Grobrak (Oct 12, 2010)

I am picking a cut up in a week I am hoping doing a trade of head band for blue dream.. Hope all goes well


----------



## Willto420 (Oct 15, 2010)

Just took a snap of some blue dream from a club in norcal. Tastes good. Has a nice active high.


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

sdriding said:


> i just tried some blue dream tonight. 1 bowl and i was floating. then we smoked master kush in a grape swish (great taste). and i just vaped some jedi, that stuff tastes excellent as well
> 
> geez what a night haha. snoop dogg concert tomorrow so i gotta do even better!


i thought jedi was a brand new strain...


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 15, 2010)

blue dream.
vrey nice movie weed.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 15, 2010)

some blue dream


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 15, 2010)

more pix from the same quarter.


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2010)

nice turtle. you bought that?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2010)

rzza said:


> i thought jedi was a brand new strain...



I've had some shit called Jedi like 6 months ago. Very good, from what i remember the smell was very out of this world.

probably in my top 10 strains


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 16, 2010)

rzza said:


> nice turtle. you bought that?


no, i gave it to myself.


----------



## ACutAbove (Oct 23, 2010)

We are in the PNW and have some of the best around. Here is a couple shots of the Blue Dream we are blazing in TACOMA. Cause in Tacoma, we blow bomb til we in a coma. Mac Dre RIP.

Here is a couple of the beautiful nugs. Not sure of the grower but big ups to him. He bracked out everything awesomely and the buds just look like little grenades. Very impressed. 











M & Z
A CUT ABOVE


----------



## Dr. Doom (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone has some advice about how strong to run the nutes on Blue Dream. I was thinking about using the aggressive feeding chart from the GH site. I just switched from Sensi to GH, so I'm not familiar with the GH nutes. I'm using supplemental CO2 under a 1000 W HPS in 5 Gal. bubble buckets, and a truncheon to measure EC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 23, 2010)

Dr. Doom said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone has some advice about how strong to run the nutes on Blue Dream. I was thinking about using the aggressive feeding chart from the GH site. I just switched from Sensi to GH, so I'm not familiar with the GH nutes. I'm using supplemental CO2 under a 1000 W HPS in 5 Gal. bubble buckets, and a truncheon to measure EC. Thanks in advance.


i don't smoke hydro.
my advice is use dirt.


----------



## Alexoxox (Nov 24, 2010)

Very good strain, i live in boone, NC and a big shipment just came in of it, went ahead and grabbed me a quap for the week


----------



## Dr. Doom (Nov 30, 2010)

jic anyone is interested, I tried the aggressive feeding schedule from the GH site with blue dream, and it was a little too strong. I'm switching over to the normal feeding chart on their nute calculator. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## jackfrostking (Dec 1, 2010)

bluedream is santa cruz haze x dj short blueberry my grow journal is of blue dream it is a very nice plant good for people with ms or other nerve problems


----------



## jackfrostking (Dec 1, 2010)

my blue dream, plant finishes 8 - 10 week usually 8 or 9 very rarely 10 . like colder weather at end of its cycle. can be trained very easily. very few leaves to bud overall 9.2 outta 10


----------



## Lt. Fydor (Jan 11, 2011)

shit, I'm on my first grow right now and i've got 3 blue dream's and 2 burmese. I guess I should have taken a few cuttings, didn't realize they were so hard to find


----------



## wanabe (Jan 11, 2011)

blue dream is in my top 3 strains


----------



## thegreensurfer (Jan 11, 2011)

Super Silver Haze x DJ Short Blueberry


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Jan 11, 2011)

I JUST PICKED UP TWO BLUE DREAM CLONES FOR 7 bucks apiece and it grows fast. ONE WEEK IT GREW 17 INCHES. WITH ADAVANCE NUTES AND T5 flourecent


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Blue dream is a hybrid blue berry × haze


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 11, 2011)

blue dream clone only?


----------



## golddog (Jan 11, 2011)

UPNSMOKE23 said:


> I JUST PICKED UP TWO BLUE DREAM CLONES FOR 7 bucks apiece and it grows fast. ONE WEEK IT GREW 17 INCHES. WITH ADAVANCE NUTES AND T5 flourecent


It will triple, easy, anyway mine did.

Yes clone only


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 11, 2011)

man, i hate that shit lol...someone seen me some clones!!!!!!! theres like three freakin strains ive been waiting all clone only errr


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 11, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> man, i hate that shit lol...someone seen me some clones!!!!!!! theres like three freakin strains ive been waiting all clone only errr


Blue Dream is no longer "clone only" as Riot Seeds now has it as a part of their product line (along with a lot of other previously "clone only" strains).
The Attitude seed bank carries Riot Seeds.


----------



## golddog (Jan 12, 2011)

Bad Karma said:


> Blue Dream is no longer "clone only" as Riot Seeds now has it as a part of their product line (along with a lot of other previously "clone only" strains).
> The Attitude seed bank carries Riot Seeds.


You are only going to get the Santa Cruz Blue Dream in clone.


----------



## Kjfire (Jan 13, 2011)

What's up people? I just saw this thread and thought I'd stop in. This is my first grow and I am keeping it small.( I live in an apartment) but I have a blue dream and a blueberry kush clones that I got from the club.. I will post pictures tomorrow so you can see kinda what your plants might look like btw I'm growing the two ladies under a 400w hps....


----------



## golddog (Jan 14, 2011)

Kjfire said:


> What's up people? I just saw this thread and thought I'd stop in. This is my first grow and I am keeping it small.( I live in an apartment) but I have a blue dream and a blueberry kush clones that I got from the club.. I will post pictures tomorrow so you can see kinda what your plants might look like btw I'm growing the two ladies under a 400w hps....


Start flowering them right away if you want to keep them small. The Blue dream will probably triple or quadruple in height.

No joke, how much room do you have.


----------



## bossdogs (Feb 14, 2011)

when did BD get rare? Ive been growing and cloning "Tha Dream" for half a decade now, I gave up on all the other strains. this strain works for me all across the board


le' rukkus said:


> hahah sweeeet. im stoked cus i happen to have came upon 2 clones (1 died cus it had an infection from bad cloning) of blue dream and the one that survived is beautiful and 1 1/2 weeks into flowering.. check it..


----------



## MaryWanna420 (Feb 19, 2011)

Here in downriver MI
just traded a clone of some pineapple chunk for a bluedream clone this morning ahh its a 10" beauty!!!! and some of my favorite smoke ive been waiting for this momment =) 




jberry said:


> sorry fried420 its clone only, but its freakin everywhere in cali and probably the surrounding states as well.
> 
> 
> \
> ...


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 20, 2011)

ive grown pineapple chunk & after seein g blue dream in a grow & sampling final product im a blue dream fan i also rate it a little better than the superlemon haze ive done 2 grows of blue dream is a stretchy strain so if heigth is an issue take measures to controll it


----------



## Waylander (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## smokebros (Mar 6, 2011)

omg that looks so good


ACutAbove said:


> We are in the PNW and have some of the best around. Here is a couple shots of the Blue Dream we are blazing in TACOMA. Cause in Tacoma, we blow bomb til we in a coma. Mac Dre RIP.
> 
> Here is a couple of the beautiful nugs. Not sure of the grower but big ups to him. He bracked out everything awesomely and the buds just look like little grenades. Very impressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleJohn'sBand (Apr 2, 2011)

Blue dream is great medicine but very played out in my area. A joy to grow and smoke though


----------



## GROspot (May 29, 2011)

Good Blue Dream is a treat for all, you can check out a review of it at http://www.grostrain.com/blue_dream.html


----------



## NewbieUNT (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm growing 2 blue dream right now. Crossing my fingers for some ladies.


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Aug 8, 2011)

I have some blue dream right now. It's a stretcher!! I haven't finished it out yet but of all the strains in the room it has the biggest explosion of hairs. So it looks like it should yield well. I don't like stretchy plants so unless it yields like crazy and has some awesome smoke it will be gone after this cycle.


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 19, 2011)

nice journal, I'll have to watch them all when I have more time. 

I The blue dream I grew out was unremarkable, I'm guessing the dude I got the cut from didn't select or get the best pheno.. huge nugs, but they were fluffy and not a lot of crystals. The taste was also very plain, just average stuff.. I'll have to give it another shot from a different source someday.


----------



## matt03 (Jan 6, 2012)

i would really like to get some of this.. im tired of the cheap regs and kb i want something that will taste a lot better and top off my high... can you recommend something i can get in missouri??


----------



## adammeblando (Jan 29, 2012)

How much is a 1/4 lb of the blue dream usually run for or how much would a dispensary pay?


----------



## icsensimilla.com (Apr 1, 2012)

We recently procured some really nice blue dream clones. After a short veg period and 4 weeks into flower this mother took off. Recently we have crossed her with some female G13-clones we were able to have sent to us. Looking forward to talking with the community. When interested we will be giving away our extra seeds at various california dispensaries throughout the year from crosses very similar to those noted. All the best out there.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 1, 2012)

Toolegit2quit said:


> nice journal, I'll have to watch them all when I have more time.
> 
> I The blue dream I grew out was unremarkable, I'm guessing the dude I got the cut from didn't select or get the best pheno.. huge nugs, but they were fluffy and not a lot of crystals. The taste was also very plain, just average stuff.. I'll have to give it another shot from a different source someday.


That's exactly the opposite of my blue dream. Not huge nugs, but tons of them. Incredibly dense buds and it make my whole house smell like blueberries. Tastes amazing. 20% thc.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 1, 2012)

adammeblando said:


> How much is a 1/4 lb of the blue dream usually run for or how much would a dispensary pay?


90% of dispensaries grow their own, or their employees grow it and sell it to dispensaries. Vending it is nearly impossible atm.


----------



## Autumn Flower (Apr 2, 2012)

Blue dream is a fave for us Cali peeps. I saw this graph showing Blue Dream as the #1 strain for medical MMJ sales by dispensaries for February.

Ive tried it and I have to say..........It hella slaps.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 3, 2012)

Autumn Flower said:


> Blue dream is a fave for us Cali peeps. I saw this graph showing Blue Dream as the #1 strain for medical MMJ sales by dispensaries for February.
> 
> Ive tried it and I have to say..........It hella slaps.


It's a treat for growers as well as dispensary customers. Huge yielder, maybe the easiest plant ever to grow, takes very little nutrients, very vigorous, and resistant to everything.


----------



## sirsmokealot408 (Apr 26, 2012)

heres some pics of my blue dream plant,very nice strain.


----------



## master deems (Feb 28, 2013)

Could this blue dream be the same strain offered by humbolt genetics organization ?


----------



## Clankie (Feb 28, 2013)

master deems said:


> Could this blue dream be the same strain offered by humbolt genetics organization ?


i'm pretty sure their blue dream is an s1, or selfed, version of the original clone. one thing i have noticed though is that while i found the original clone to be both amazing and fairly stable (she never through any male bits out for me) it seems like there are reports of higher than average genetic herm rates in a bunch of hybrids made with the original clone. Blueberries, particularly the sativa leaners, can often be real tricky bitches.


----------



## Dan Kone (Mar 3, 2013)

master deems said:


> Could this blue dream be the same strain offered by humbolt genetics organization ?


No. Blue dream is clone only. Any seed company putting out blue dream seeds is just a replica, bd cross, or s1. Not sure how close any of them are to the real deal.


----------



## Topaz (May 9, 2013)

Hey 1252life,

At this moment I've got a few Blue Dream plants growing. Once they get big enough I'll probably clone one of them and sell clones. But, as of now, they are too little.

I tried for 30 minutes to upload a photo of one, but can't do it! I don't know what the damn problem is!

Anyway, the plants have real thin leaves.


----------



## HazeHeaven (May 9, 2013)

I really like the Blue Dream I have. I got mine from a guy that is connected in Cali and brings it back. That's what he says it is but obviously I can't be 100% sure. Very euphoric, strong effects that I would estimate at 65 or 70% Sativa. Just started some Dream Lotus from Bodhi and one HSO Blue Dream (which hasn't hatched yet) so I'm quite interested to see how the three compare.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 9, 2013)

Just fyi - I'm hearing Ken Estes has blue dream seeds which are very close to the original.


----------



## Natural Gas (May 9, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Just fyi - I'm hearing Ken Estes has blue dream seeds which are very close to the original.


mj s33ds. nl http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/blue-dream-feminized.html comes pretty close and DJ Shorts Azure Haze is a pretty good representation too...FWIW


----------



## highqualityDO (Sep 18, 2013)

Hso is real deal just sampled a lower bud two hours ago and I'm still on this damn forum...and I been vaping all day...


----------



## max420thc (Sep 18, 2013)

Dr. VonDank said:


> How about alot of perlite with a touch of CANNA TERRA PROFESSIONAL PLUS


When i talked to you several years ago dankenstien you are the one who turned me on to growing in perlite.I still use perlite and vermiculite exclusively.It seems like a long time ago right now and i know so much more than i knew then thanks to you and people like you.Thanks


----------



## oprincezzo (Feb 28, 2015)

MediMaryUser said:


> yesterday they had them here just check www.weedtracker.com call and ask clubs that dont have updated menus
> *Pathways Health Coop (PHC)*
> 20 E. Acacia St., Stockton, Ca. 95202
> Phone: (209) 451-3940


Hay do u know if they are open on Saturdays i bought a few blue dreams of of waterloo but i need more clones


----------



## FlowerChild74 (Jan 20, 2017)

jberry said:


> Blue dream has a 56 day (8 week) flowering time... Under optimal conditions it can easily be ready by day 50... give or take a day or two.
> start checking the trichs around week 6 1/2 or 7.


I have three Blue Dreams just about ready for harvest. Only 6.5 weeks blooming. I’ve been checking the trichomes and they are cloudy now. I don’t want to wait till they are amber. Hoping to get the Sativa edge out of these ladies. They were smelling really sweet, but now that I stopped giving them nutes and sweetener and KoolBloom, they are neutral smelling. I am hoping they regain some terps once put in darkness for a couple of days.


----------

